#ubuntu-testing 2009-03-30
<ara> morning!
* ara changed the topic of #ubuntu-testing to: Testing of Ubuntu | Please join us in the Ubuntu Testing Day! Test the new notification system -  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/UbuntuTestingDay/20090330 | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing | Reports: http://qa.ubuntu.com
* ara changed the topic of #ubuntu-testing to: Testing of Ubuntu | Please join us in the Ubuntu Testing Day! Test the installers -  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/UbuntuTestingDay/20090330 | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing | Reports: http://qa.ubuntu.com
<ara> Remember that today is a Testing Day. We are testing the installers in Ubuntu, debian-installer and ubiquity :-)
<ara> I am going to install jaunty desktop i386 in a virtual machine with 3 hard drives. I am going to install it in the secondary slave.
<mvo> ara: I have a intern for today and tomorrow, so if you have interessting test tasks, just let  me know
<mvo> ara: I will make him test the usb-creator today
<ara> mvo: cool. We are testing ubiquity and debian-installer as part of the testing day. let him play around with them while using the usb creator
<ara> mvo: we are trying to test weird scenarios (several HDs, several partitions, not normally tested languages, etc)
<mvo> ara: should I use the beta image or dailies?
<mvo> ara: excellent, he has a machine with two hard drives, I will ask him to try to break stuff :)
<ara> mvo: beta should be enough. there is a debian-installer bug fixed in the latest dailies, but beta should be enough
<mvo> thanks
<ara> Filed bug in ubiquity https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/351473
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 351473 in ubiquity "[jaunty] Side-by-Side option only chooses the last disk" [Undecided,New]
<abelsoares> hi
<ara> hey abelsoares
<abelsoares> hi, i would like to help testing, but i can really do it today
<abelsoares> can i do it trough the rest of the week??
<ara> abelsoares: sure! any day would be nice :-)
<ara> abelsoares: help is always needed
<abelsoares> so, i talked to another menber last friday, he told me every tuesday u guys decide what to test next monday
<ara> yes, normally, every tuesday or wednesday during the meeting we decide what to test in the testing day (which is on Monday)
<ara> abelsoares: we put it one day to know that there are going to be people here for help and that other members will be focused in the same testing at the same time
<ara> abelsoares: but if you cannot do it today, you can test any other day :)
<abelsoares> so, tomorrow or wednesday, where can i see what is needed to be tested?
<abelsoares> \message ara in the wiki?
<ara> yes, it is announced in the qa blog (http://blog.qa.ubuntu.com)
<ara> abelsoares: today, we are testing the installers (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/UbuntuTestingDay/20090330)
<ara> abelsoares: you can  test that the rest of the week
<fader_> stgraber: hello :)
<fader_> stgraber: when you're around I'd like to bug you about getting http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/DesktopExistingHome added to the iso testcases
 * heno starts an install in virtual box with 9 disks attached
<fader_> heno: Only 9?  You don't want to go big? :P
<heno> fader_: I'm starting out with a simple baseline ;p
<heno> So far I'm only seeing window size issues with it
<heno> variants of bug 325958
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 325958 in ubiquity "Jaunty Alpha 4: Ubiquity windows does not fit on 1024x600 screen" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/325958
<fader_> Ugh, that's an icky one
<heno> bug 320977 in fact
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 320977 in ubiquity "Installation: "Prepare disk space" w/ 4 disks = missing "Quit", "Back", and "Forward" buttons" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320977
<heno> Hi rmcbride
<rmcbride> Hi
<rmcbride> how are you Henrik?
<stgraber> fader_: ok, will prepare the update for that and poke IS.
<fader_> stgraber: Thanks! :D
<heno> pretty good! Trying to break the installer today :)
<ara> heno: I filed this one earlier this morning: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/351473
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 351473 in partman-auto "[jaunty] Side-by-Side option only chooses the last disk" [Low,Triaged]
<ara> heno: I just saw that it has been triaged :)
<heno> ara: is side-by-side the new name for resize partition?
<heno> It's not very clear
<ara> heno: yes, it is kind of awkward
<heno> it's also awkward that it shows the sizing below the manual bullet, not directly below the resize option
<sbeattie> heno: what is our minimum supported window size?
<heno> sbeattie: I think it should be 600 height to accommodate netbooks
<heno> cgregan: do you know? ^
<cgregan> heno, sbeattie: we have 1024X576
<sbeattie> tnx
<ara> I just tried this scenario: installing jaunty beta in a system with 3 HDs,  OEM, in Spanish, in a logical partition of the 3rd hd. And it went OK
<ara> the only issue has been related to the OEM screen in spanish not fitting in 800x600
<jtisme> heno does the testing mtg start in 20 min
<heno> jtisme: the QA meeting is Wednesday
<jtisme> yes just looked at sched had wrong day
<greg_> Has anyone else had issue of the "side by side" install taking a long time (without notification) before going to the "Who are you?" screen?
<cgregan> bdmurray: ping
<bdmurray> cgregan: hi!
<cgregan> bdmurray: Hey....
<cgregan> bdmurray: I was looking for some good links to bug info...then found the BugSquad Knowledgebase
<bdmurray> cgregan: is there an and or a but?
<cgregan> nope
<cgregan> bdmurray: I was searching the wiki...and figured I would go to the source
<cgregan> then found it on page x of my results
<bdmurray> Okay, I'm square now I think.  14 minutes ago you wanted to ask about good links to bug info right?
<cgregan> bdmurray: Correct
#ubuntu-testing 2009-03-31
<plars> 250/12
<plars> wrong window, sorry
<ara> morning all :-)
<ara> do you guys experience this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/352195
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 352195 in ubuntu-website "Last u of "ubuntu" logo is not shown complete in the Jaunty start page " [Undecided,New]
<torkiano> ara, yes
<ara> torkiano: can you set it as confirmed then?
<torkiano> sure
<torkiano> ara, confirmed
<ara> torkiano: ta!
<torkiano> ara, same behaviour with midori browser (webkit based), so confirmed that is a website fault
 * eeejay_afk tries jcollado's branch
<ara> eeejay: thanks for reviewing :)
<eeejay> ara: will these changes make *_constants.py obsolete?
<ara> eeejay: yup
<eeejay> ara: jcollado: if my suggestion seems reasonable, I could merge it into the branch
<jcollado> eeejay: I use the self.__class__.whatever notation just to keep in mind that I'm using a class variable, but if you find the short notation better, that's OK.
<eeejay> jcollado: i understand what you are saying, makes sense
<eeejay> jcollado: it is confusing when you change a property in one instance, and it magically changes in another instance too :)
<jcollado> eeejay: self.whatever = something isn't the same as self.__class__.whatever = something. That's the error that I try to avoid.
<jcollado> Anyway, since those variables are expected to be used as constants (read-only), then it shouldn't be any problem.
<jcollado> (to use the short notation)
<eeejay> jcollado: the effect is not the same?
<jcollado> No, in the first case your overwriting the class variable with an object variable
<jcollado> so you're changing self.whatever only for that object
<eeejay> jcollado: i am pretty sure it changes the class variable (if it is pre-defined)
 * eeejay checks
<eeejay> you are right
<eeejay> dang
<eeejay> jcollado: in that case, i actually think removing __class__ is a better idea
<eeejay> jcollado: thinking of users who need to write scripts
<jcollado> eeejay: Yes, it's fine
<eeejay> jcollado: they don't need to deal with the fact that it is class properties at all
<eeejay> jcollado: if they want to rename WINDOW in an instance (self.WINDOW = 'foo'), it won't mess with other instances/subclasses
<eeejay> jcollado: ie. it will work as expected
<jcollado> eeejay: I agree.
<eeejay> ok, so i am pushing to the branch, and give two thumbs up :)
<jcollado> eeejay: Thanks.
<eeejay> ara: what should I do with https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-desktop-testing/+bug/347216
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 347216 in gnome-desktop-testing "Ability to run single or selected testcase" [Undecided,New]
<eeejay> ara: I am not sure where to commit it first, if at all
<ara> eeejay: that was already solved in ubuntu-desktop-testing/trunk
<ara> eeejay: (from tweaks)
<eeejay> ara: really? oops.
<ara> eeejay: as per gnome-desktop-testing. I have requested a bzr import
<eeejay> ara: cool
<ara> eeejay: i am mergeing those changes to SVN, but after the import we could work with branches
<ara> eeejay: I will send an email to desktop-testing-list when it is available
<eeejay> ara: I thought gnome.org already had a bzr proxy
 * eeejay waits for jcollado's branch to land in trunk. i'll merge it into dx
<jtholmes> heno ping
<jtholmes> last nights daily-live left some of the debconf info in the yes/no buttons of the weak password question
<jtholmes> in the installer
<jtholmes> kde_ui
 * ara -> lunch
<BUGabundo> hy
<BUGabundo> latter tonight I'm going to install a few older Dells with Jaunty daily 32bits
<BUGabundo> are there any tests anyone in here need me to check?
<jtholmes>  BUGabundo just know that the weak password question has the wrong text and the fix should occur in tomorrows daily build
<BUGabundo> a la Fedora?
<BUGabundo> I remember reading something about that
<BUGabundo> does that mean I can't have a password that is the same as username?
<jtholmes> a l kubuntu dont know about ubuntu
<BUGabundo> this are "trash" installs for a Class next Saturday
<jtholmes> ok just a heads up on the button text for weak passwd it works just fine just incorrect text in yes/no buttons
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> thanks
<BUGabundo2> hey
<BUGabundo2> just tested todays daily on a DELL gx 270
<BUGabundo2> since this machine has an intel 865 i cant use it
<BUGabundo2> installing it with VESA suck
<jtholmes> BUGabundo, for my info why cant u use the 865
<BUGabundo> i know
<BUGabundo> its on the release notes
<jtholmes> ok thanks
<jtholmes> i will look there
<BUGabundo> bug 304871
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 304871 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i845G] Fatal server error: Couldn't bind memory for BO front buffer (Jaunty)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/304871
<rmcbride> Anyone seen any behavior like https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+bug/352154 ? A bunch of my team have this as a Nemisis since upgrading to Jaunty Beta
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 352154 in openssh "ssh-agent stops responding" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> rmcbride: very likely not openssh's fault at all, but due to seahorse
<cjwatson> rmcbride: echo $SSH_AUTH_SOCK
<cjwatson> it's only openssh if it's something like /tmp/ssh-BLAH/agent.BLAH
<rmcbride> cjwatson: ah, yea. OK that makes sense. One of our Devs spotted it first and wrote the bug based on observed behavior. I'm just following up because I'm seeing it on my dev system now.
<cjwatson> rmcbride: do actually do that $SSH_AUTH_SOCK check so that we can confirm though
<rmcbride> /tmp/keyring-gk1OMb/socket.ssh
<cjwatson> right. I blame something that ain't openssh. :)
<rmcbride> OK. SHall I move that to seahorse, and add language to that effect?
<cjwatson> 21:23 <cjwatson> rmcbride: very likely not openssh's fault at all, but due to seahorse
<cjwatson> 21:23 <cjwatson> rmcbride: echo $SSH_AUTH_SOCK
<cjwatson> oops
<cjwatson> rmcbride: I've reassigned it
<rmcbride> cjwatson: awesome! thanks!
<cjwatson> (this is by way of getting it off my plate, since I maintain openssh ...)
<rmcbride> heheh
#ubuntu-testing 2009-04-01
<ara> morning!
<davmor2> Morning All
<ara> morning davmor2
<davmor2> ara: how did it go Monday in the end.  We were on holiday and the sites wifi was down so I couldn't join in :(
<ara> davmor2: you don't test on your holidays!!
<davmor2> ara: Not without wifi I don't no :(  I was however using my netbook which has UNR Jaunty on it found a couple of issue that I'm going to write up now I have wifi :)
 * ara reboots
 * ara -> lunch
<jtholmes> hino ping
<davmor2> jtholmes: who hino
<davmor2> jtholmes: if your after heno he doesn't seem to be on irc and therefore wont see your ping anyway :)
<jtholmes> sorry mistype heno is who i wanted thanks
<jtholmes> davmor2, who is in charge of testing when heno is away
<davmor2> jtholmes: just ask
<jtholmes> who is in charge of testing in heno's absence
<davmor2> jtholmes: sorry I meant ask what you were going to ask heno someone should be able to point you in the right direction
<jtholmes> ok
<jtholmes> The Use weak password dialog in the installer has the sense reversed, cjwatson made a text change last night but the sense of the choice is wrong and there really isn't a quesiton associated with the dialog
<jtholmes> reversed=reversed
<jtholmes> watson did not change the sense only the button text
<davmor2> jtholmes: the yes no on use weak password
<jtholmes> correct the yes no
<davmor2> it is a question.  It asks if you want to use the weak password and then tells you what length the strong password should be.
<jtholmes> no leaves you in the dialog to change your password  yes takes you to Ready to install
<davmor2> that's correct
<davmor2> jtholmes: the question if you look at it asks "use weak password?" so yes will continue the install and no will take you back to the password section so you can change the password.  I don't see anything wrong with that behaviour
<davmor2> cjwatson: ^
<jtholmes> well then the last part of the user information should say 'Do you want to choose a stronger password?' Not ' You should choose a stronger password'
<jtholmes> it really dosen't ask 'use weak password'
<jtholmes> it makes a statement 'You should choose a stronger password'
<davmor2> jtholmes: you might want to take it up with the installer team
<jtholmes> who would that be please
<davmor2> #ubuntu-installer
<jtholmes> davmor2, ok thanks
<cjwatson> jtholmes: don't call me "Watson", by the way, it's rude to just use a surname
<davmor2> schwuk: ping
<davmor2> schwuk: on system testing is there a way to return focus to the 'type text' window and away from the running test window.  Currently if you type text nothing happen until you put focus back on the type text window.
<davmor2> cr3: Morning
<davmor2> cgregan: Morning
<cgregan> davmor2: Morning
<cr3> davmor2: ahoy, matey!
<davmor2> cr3: I asked schwuk this but I'll ask you too on system testing is there a way to return focus to the 'type text' window and away from the running test window.  Currently if you type text nothing happen until you put focus back on the type text window.
<davmor2> cr3: Is it talk like a pirate day again already :)
<cr3> davmor2: I like that kind of concern, might you know off hand how to do that in gtk?
<cr3> davmor2: I wish every day was talk like a pirate day :)
<davmor2> cr3: I have no idea what-so-ever I don't know if it's possible that's why I was asking here first before posting a bug :)
<davmor2> cr3: could you not make the type text window open after the test running window?
<schwuk> davmor2: could be interesting to address...
<davmor2> schwuk: or just change the title to "click and type text" :)
<cr3> davmor2: but that would be testing both the mouse and the keyboard :)
<schwuk> davmor2: bug? :)
<davmor2> schwuk: I was finding out if it was possible to do before writing one.  Not being a programer :)
<schwuk> davmor2: of course filing a bug doesn't infer that we'll fix it...
<davmor2> :D
<schwuk> davmor2: in theory it's possible, so if you can file a bug, I'll try and address it
<davmor2> writting as soon as the page comes up :)
<davmor2> schwuk: bug 353190
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 353190 in checkbox "Jaunty: in checkbox-gtk on keyboard text simply typing displays nothing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/353190
<davmor2> Hello heno
<heno> hey davmor2
<davmor2> alternate has gained a new progress meter which is nice.  The bar still sticks at 6% but you see the text read accessing 1 of 191 etc yay :)
 * ara takes a break before the meetings
<jtholmes> heno is the qa meeting on "#ubuntu-meetings" in about 10 mins?
<heno> jtholmes: It's 17 00 UTC, which is in 70 minutes
<davmor2> jtholmes: that be about an hour an 10 minutes
<jtholmes> ok wasnt sure of the time diff thanks
<heno> np
<jtholmes> davmor2, thanks didnt see your msg
<jtholmes> afk
<davmor2> bdmurray: congrats
<bdmurray> davmor2: thanks!
<jtholmes> davmor2 is the #ubuntu-meetings on freenode or elsewhere
<davmor2> #ubuntu-meeting
<ara> Ubuntu QA Meeting in ~1 minute at #ubuntu-meeting
<jtholmes> davmor2, thanks had s on meeting
<jtholmes> davmor2 what does UDS stand for Ubuntu ??
<ara> jtholmes: ubuntu developer summit
<jtholmes> thanks
<heno> eeejay: will you join the dt call?
<eeejay> heno, yup
<heno> eeejay: (we are dialed in)
<ara> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Automation/Desktop/Coverage
<eeejay> http://package-import.ubuntu.com
<eeejay> ara: maybe we could somehow grab all the test XML files, append them to a giant file, and do some xslt magic that will give a current picture of coverage?
<eeejay> maybe i am complicating stuff
<ara> eeejay: :D
<jcollado> eeejay: Plase take a look at the parse_suite.py located in the scripts subdirectory in the urn branch. I parses a module file and generates the XML file based on the information in the XML file.
<jcollado> eeejay: I added also an option to generate wiki output with the same information
<eeejay> jcollado: cool!
<jcollado> eeejay: I believe it could be extended to get something similar to XSLT
<eeejay> jcollado: i am thinking, it could be in the main executable with a "--coverage" flag.
<jcollado> eeejay: I meant "based on the information in the python module"
<eeejay> jcollado: that way it could grab all the suites
<jcollado> eeejay: Yes, that could be done also
<eeejay> jcollado: my thought was to parst the suite XML file, where all the human readable name/descriptions reside
<eeejay> jcollado: docstrings won't be good for that purpose because one method could be used for many test cases, same with class
<jcollado> eeejay: You're right. What I thought that could be done in such a case
<jcollado> eeejay: is just create a helper method in call it twice from different testing methods
<eeejay> jcollado: hah
<jcollado> eeejay: being a testing method one that matched the testing method pattern (i.e. r'^test' regexp)
<eeejay> jcollado: that is originally how i was designing it too
<jcollado> eeejay: I feel is nice to write the information only in one place instead of splitting it in different files. Don't you think so?
<eeejay> jcollado: yeah, that is why we are not using the docstrings :)
<eeejay> jcollado: the XML file is "canonical"
<jcollado> eeejay: He, he.  It's a matter of taste. I don't like much XML files. I prefer everything in the code to keep the documentation and other information in sync with the code.
<eeejay> jcollado: i generally agree with you
<mvo> sbeattie: I commited a fix for update-manager-text crash, please let me know if it reappears (but it should be fixed)
<sbeattie> mvo: cool, thanks! BTW, I'm not sure how it easy it to steer newt from  python, but it might be nice to have it size things sensibly depending on the terminal settings.
<mvo> sbeattie: good point
<mvo> sbeattie: probably not jaunty though :/
<sbeattie> yeah, not surprised. but wishlist it for me, okay? :-)
<mvo> sbeattie: promised :)
<mvo> sbeattie: poke me on UDS if nothing is done until then
<sbeattie> heh, sure thing; I'm likely to keep using it.
<mvo> nice
 * mvo waves good night
#ubuntu-testing 2009-04-02
<ara> good morning :-)
<ara> morning mvo, davmor2
<davmor2> Good Morning ara
<mvo> hey ara, davmor2
<davmor2> hello mvo
<davmor2> mvo: I'm going to run some upgrade tests this afternoon I'll let you know if there are any breakages :)
<mvo> davmor2: execllent, thanks. the big outstanding issue is bug #353251 - but it will not prevent upgrades
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 353251 in python-central "does not provide 2.6 symlinks for python-fstab (and others?) when python2.6 gets installed" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/353251
<davmor2> mvo: cool I'll keep my eye out for it :)
<thekorn> ara, hi, I would like to learn how LDTP and especially ubuntu-desktop-testing works, is there any documantation you recommend to read for a start
<ara> thekorn: great!
<ara> thekorn: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Automation/Desktop/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Automation/Desktop/GettingStarted is a good place to start :)
<thekorn> ara, thanks, and sorry for my bad google foos, i should have found this without asking ;)
<ara> thekorn: no problem :-) ask any time
<thekorn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Automation/Desktop/GettingStarted  >> Go the newly created folder and run ./bin/ubuntu-desktop-test. That will run ALL the available tests.
<thekorn> hmm, this fails with an ImportError
<thekorn> is there any chance to run it from the local branch, ordo I have to install it system-wide
<thekorn> ara, and maybe a second question: should I be able to run u-desktop-testing on intrepid, or is the development focus on jaunty?
<ara> thekorn: the development focus is jaunty. there is an intrepid branch at https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-qa/ubuntu-desktop-testing/intrepid but it is not up to date
<thekorn> ok, so let's start jaunty and see if I've more luck running it there ;)
<thekorn> ara, I've create lp:~thekorn/ubuntu-desktop-testing/use_buildout to fix 353672, maybe it is usefull
<ara> thekorn: cool, thanks. I'll review it later today
<thekorn> super, thanks
 * ara reboots
<jtholmes> davmor2,  ping
<davmor2> jtholmes: hello
<jtholmes> hello i have a question or two about the test cases is this a good time
<davmor2> yes go on
<jtholmes> if i go here  http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Applications/Robots
<jtholmes> the right side of the window had several  kubuntu  tests but there doesnt appear to be a link from the home test page what am i missing
<jtholmes> had=has
<davmor2> jtholmes: there is probably no link on the main page
<jtholmes> ok so how do i solve that
<davmor2> jtholmes: my goal was to cover ubuntu and hardware this time round
<jtholmes> ah ok should i concentrate there then
<davmor2> jtholmes: goto the applications page and add the link in the same way as the ubuntu ones
<jtholmes> ok good will do
<jtholmes> looked over some of what has been done and it looks great just what i was looking for but could not fine
<jtholmes> fine=find
<davmor2> jtholmes: Yes well after this round I will be working on kubuntu and then xubuntu and then etc, etc, etc
<thekorn> ara, thanks for your fast answer on bug 353692, but I don't understand why this one is invalid, looking at ldtp.py it looks like adding `ldtp.setlocale("C")` to Application.open_and_check_app would automatically start any application with LANG=C
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 353692 in ubuntu-desktop-testing "running gedit testsuite fails" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/353692
 * ara checks
<jtholmes> davmor2, how do i get this page  http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Applications/Kate  moved  to here  http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Applications/Kate
<jtholmes> actually there are several like that
<davmor2> most of those are older ones that we aren't using now the new ones need to be text only.  so they will need to be modified so they are text only.
<jtholmes> ok so no graphics/pictures so i can copy/edit and put in the new area?
<davmor2> jtholmes: yeah that is pretty much what the aim was
<jtholmes> ok better understanding on my part thanks
<davmor2> jtholmes: no probs
 * ara -> lunch
<thekorn> ara, another question about testcases, is this correct: a testcases is marked as FAILED if an AssertionError is raised, any other Error indicates a problem with the test-code itself. If anything is returned by a test-case this means success
<ara> correct
<thekorn> ok, thanks, all I need now is a way to SKIP a testcase
<sbeattie> mvo: is bug 353534 something update-manager should address?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 353534 in linux "dapper->hardy->intrepid upgrade path leaves user with unsupported kernel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/353534
<davmor2> ara: have you updated today?
<ara> i have
<ara> davmor2: ^
<davmor2> ara: have a quick look at system testing what icon do you have?
<ara> davmor2: the new one
<davmor2> ara: weird mine is now missing the icon
<ara> davmor2: :-\
<davmor2> ara: I get the box with the blue titlebar
<mvo> sbeattie: yes
<mvo> sbeattie: hm, that would need a sru for hardy - this seems to be the releavent point where this change should be performed
<sbeattie> mvo: I agree. It does make me wonder how many people are out there running a -i386 kernel.
<mvo> sbeattie: maybe it is something the kernel should have dealt with afterall
<mvo> it could have ceated a transitional package for -i386
<mvo> and called the -i386 something different (-legacy)
<mvo> so that all default kernels get auto-upgraded
<sbeattie> mvo: yeah; it's a nasty problem.
<davmor2> mvo: ping
<mvo> davmor2: pong
<davmor2> mvo: I'm getting that hanging issue again on upgrade
<mvo> davmor2: the download hang?
<davmor2> mvo: yes
<mvo> and one http download is sitting around waiting?
<davmor2> mvo: hung on fetching file 1007 of 1007
<mvo> davmor2: thanks, hm. can you keep it a minute in this state and strace apt-get and http ?
<davmor2> mvo: I can try yes.
<davmor2> mvo: according to ps aux apt-get is not running
<davmor2> mvo: http lists /usr/lib/apt/methods/http
<mvo> davmor2: oh, right. it will be dist-upgrade.py
<davmor2> mvo: not listed in ps aux :(
<mvo> davmor2: what is the parent when using ps afx ?
<jtholmes> can someone tell me what wiki code ubuntu uses,  mediwiki ... ??
<davmor2> moin moin
<davmor2> iirc
<jtholmes> thanks
<davmor2> mvo: still nothing I think I know where the issue might be dist-upgrade doesn't exist muhahahaha it's evil.  I'm about to run a fresh test on 64 bit so I'll see if it shows up there
<mvo> davmor2: hmmmm
<davmor2> mvo: I've found gksu --desktop /usr/share/applications/update-manager.desktop /tmp/tmp54AnPU/jaunty
<davmor2> mvo: weirder and weirder.  I just ran in terminal rather than via alt-f2 and it's gone straight through so I'm trying again on failed install
<davmor2> it being update-manager -d
<davmor2> mvo: the weirdness goes on.  This is working now that I've typed update-manager -d in terminal :-\
<sbeattie> davmor2: pstree -p might be more useful for seeing what's still running/hung
<davmor2> sbeattie: thanks I'll try and remember that in future :)
<mvo> davmor2: hrm :(
<mvo> davmor2: I *think* its some sort of race condition, I have seen this once in a kvm machine of mime
<mvo> but was never able to reproduce it
<davmor2> mvo: I can try again tomorrow and I'll drop try using pstree -p instead
<davmor2> -drop
<mvo> davmor2: thanks. do you use a proxy or do you have a particular fast or slow link?
<mvo> davmor2: I'm trying to figure out if there is a way to reporduce the failure
<davmor2> 24meg link
<mvo> I guess that can be considered "fast" *g*
<davmor2> mvo: push comes to shove I can drop intrepid on tomorrow and give you ssh access to the machine
<davmor2> mvo: I'll try it tomorrow morning ping you with the pass or fail.  If it's a fail I'll drop intrepid back on and update it add openssh-server and you can run what you want on it.  Pitti did the same thing to fix a jockey breakage :)
<mvo> davmor2: thanks
<mvo> davmor2: how often did it happen for you so far (the hang?)
<davmor2> 4 times out of 7 so more than half
<davmor2> I think heno did most of the upgrade testing for beta
#ubuntu-testing 2009-04-03
<ara> good morning :-)
<mvo> sbeattie: thanks for finding the python bug
<ara> mvo: which bug? (I am just curious)
<mvo> https://launchpad.net/bugs/354228
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 354228 in python-central "package python2.6-minimal 2.6.1-1ubuntu8 failed to install/upgrade: " [High,Triaged]
<mvo> I disabled upgrades for now
<mvo> it hits *everyone*
<mvo> (well, every upgrade from intrepid->jaunty)
<ara> mvo: ouch!
<ara> morning jcollado, davmor2
<jcollado> ara: Buenos días
<davmor2> Morning all
 * mvo grumbles about python
 * davmor2 passes mvo his snake hitting hammer 
<ara> thekorn: thanks for testing ubuntu-desktop-testing and all of the useful bug reports ;-)
<thekorn> ara, no problem, I've some more ideas, so expect more bug reports over the weekend ;)
<ara> thekorn: cool!
<ara> thekorn: I will be on holidays next week, so expect little response from me until the following weekend ;-)
<thekorn> ara, cool, have fun
<davmor2> ara: Have a nice time :)
<ara> thekorn, davmor2: thanks!
<thekorn> ara, so maybe it is time for me to ask just another question: are there plans to make ubuntu-desktop-testing and apport work together smoothly, e.g. what should happen if a testcase causes an application to crash
<davmor2> sbeattie: When you get this any idea why the download script includes things like >>>>>>>>>merge <<<<<<<<<tree  every time I update the master I get these and the script fails.  It works if I delete them which is what I've been doing but I'm not sure if I'm meant to so I thought I'd bring it up while I remembered :)
<ara> thekorn: we want ubuntu-desktop-testing to be integrated (sooner or later) to checkbox. And checkbox has plans to have apport hooks to report failures.
<thekorn> ara, so the ubuntu-desktop-test script is not meant to be a standalone script in the long term
<thekorn> ?
<ara> thekorn: yes, we want to keep it standalone while we integrate with checkbox if wanted
<thekorn> that's interesting
<mvo> sbeattie: btw, for your upgrade tests, do you run them in real HW? in a vm? are you interessted in setting up a kvm based auto-upgrade tester?
<mvo> sbeattie: and does the newt fix work for you (i.e. does update-manager-text not crash anymore?)
<davmor2> mvo: update-manager -d isn't working on intrepid :(
<ara> davmor2: that's expected
<ara> davmor2: upgrades have been disabled due to a python bug
<davmor2> Meh
<ara> davmor2: mvo just announced it in the -devel list
<ara> davmor2: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2009-April/028039.html
<davmor2> ara: thanks :(
<ara> davmor2: np
<davmor2> humph that's bugger that test up
<mvo> davmor2: yes, sorry for that
<davmor2> mvo: Never mind hay
<davmor2> hey even
 * ara reboots
<jtholmes> davmor2, ping
<davmor2> jtholmes: Hello
<jtholmes> good morning could you look at  http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Applications/Kate  and see if it adheres to the rules for test cases
<jtholmes> i put it up last night
<davmor2> jtholmes: expected results was dropped and you need to add #endcases to the end of the case other wise it borks out the desktop test when it's added.  Other than that looks good ara^
<davmor2> ara: anything to add^
 * ara reads
<jtholmes> ah ok forgot that
<ara> jtholmes: also, we are trying to keep the name of the page like the application menu name (i.e. we have Applications/TextEditor for gedit)
<jtholmes> ok so noted
<jtholmes> will do
<ara> jtholmes: other than that (and davmor2's comments) it looks great. Thanks for contributing!
<davmor2> jtholmes: you might want to add context highlighting to it also kmenu isn't called kmenu any more
<jtholmes> davmor2 please elab on context highlighting and what is kmenu referred to  Launcher?
<jtholmes> elab=elaborate
<davmor2> jtholmes: right it you type in some basic html and then save it as test.html.  reopen it the text should now be highlighted in different colours
<jtholmes> ok i will try it
<davmor2> right need to go BBL
<jtholmes> duh!! now I get it  highlighting as in (the  test case === Syntax Highlighting=== )  double duh
<jtholmes> ara what is the new name for kmenu?
<davmor2> jtholmes: kickoff
<jtholmes> davmor2, thanks
<sbeattie> davmor2: hrm, that's a merge conflict. Not sure why that's happening.
<davmor2> sbeattie: I only noticed it because it threw up a line 29 error trying to run it :)
<davmor2> line 29 expression error even
<sbeattie> mvo: yes, live hardware and yes, I'm very interested in setting up an auto-upgrade tester.
 * sbeattie is trying to wake up, feed his kids, resume conversations from last night, and prep for the release meeting in, uh, two minutes.
<davmor2> sbeattie: Meh show off ;)
<sbeattie> davmor2: it'd be showing off if I wasn't failing at all of it. :-/
<davmor2> :)
<sbeattie> davmor2: hrm, line 29 is (currently) the BASEURL, aka the rsync:// definition. If you hit it again while bzr updating, make a copy of the result and ping me.
<davmor2> sbeattie: on the version I got it was >>>>>>>merge
<davmor2> Once I removed merge it was
<sbeattie> right, there should >>>>>> and ======= and <<<<<<<< which separate your version from the bzr version.
<davmor2> sbeattie: I am using bzr correctly aren't I.  Currently I go into the master folder on my drive and type bzr pull is that correct?
<Aleksey_S> hello all
<Aleksey_S> have someone problems with portaudio as i?
<mvo> if someone could do a sru verification of bug #349725 - that would be most appreciated
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 349725 in doc-base "8.04->9.04-beta updgrade: Could not install 'base-passwd'" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/349725
<mvo> (should be *very* simple, just ensuring there are no regressions)
<Aleksey_S> sru verification?
<mvo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<Ironic_V> Hey
<Ironic_V> How can i join the tesing day ?
<Ironic_V> testing*
<sbeattie> mvo: I'll try to get to it later today.
<mvo> thanks sbeattie
<nagappan> cr3, ping
<nagappan> cr3, while Ubuntu is booting, how can I see the booting console ? instead of splash screen ?
<nagappan> pressing 'Esc' key doesn't help
<cr3> nagappan: edit the grub line, either at boot or in menu.lst, to remove the "splash" parameter
<cr3> nagappan: you might also like to remove "quiet" depending on the level of detail you're looking for
<nagappan> cr3, after booting, I'm taken to initramfs prompt
<nagappan> cr3, so I could not debug whats the issue
<nagappan> cr3, also I forgot to tell you one thing, this was an image taken on slightly different hardware configuration, planing to deploy on new machine
<nagappan> cr3, using Altiris
<cr3> nagappan: could the problem simply be a different uuid, as passed to grub?
<nagappan> cr3, how to fix that ?
<nagappan> cr3, I don't get a grub prompt at all
<cr3> nagappan: are you on a mac or something? if you're on pc, you must have grub unless you manually decided to go with lilo
<cr3> (by the way, I have no idea with this "altiris" is)
<cr3> according to wikipedia: Altiris Inc. is a subsidiary of Symantec
<cr3> doesn't sound promising...
<nagappan> cr3, :D
<cr3> have you tried #symantec :)
<nagappan> cr3, its grub loader, but I remember Ubuntu doesn't show the grub prompt at booting ? correct me, if I'm wrong
<nagappan> cr3, ah ! no, does it exist ?
<cr3> nagappan: I'm kidding man, as if companies like Symatec or VMware would have any presence on irc... oh wait, VMware does: you!
<cr3> seriously though, you should be able to troubleshoot some from initramfs
<cr3> nagappan: so you're at the busybox prompt, right?
<nagappan> cr3, right
<cr3> nagappan: is the drive(s) mounted?
<nagappan> cr3, got the grub prompt
<nagappan> cr3, how do I debug from here ?
<nagappan> cr3, its Ubuntu 8.04.1, kernel 2.6.24-21-generic
<cr3> nagappan: dude, you're being confusing. first you said you had no grub. now you say you have grub. second I ask if you're at busybox. now you say you're at the grub prompt.
<cr3> how about we agree to take this one step at the time?
<nagappan> cr3, sorry, I rebooted the machine and got the grub prompt
<cr3> nagappan: ok, lets start troubleshooting from grub then. type 'e', I think, to edit the first grub line which used to work
<nagappan> cr3, sure
<nagappan> cr3, I'm in line kernel ....
<cr3> nagappan: then, you should see a line like: root=UUID=[some alphanum]
<cr3> nagappan: I'm quite sure the UUID is the problem, so we'll proceed based on that assumption if you don't mind
<nagappan> cr3, sure
<cr3> nagappan: so, take down that UUID number so that we can confirm from busybox that it's right or wrong
<nagappan> cr3, yes I could notice the alphanumeric one
<nagappan> cr3, sure
<cr3> nagappan: you could basically just take down a few of the first or last characters, just to confirm it's the same or not
<cr3> nagappan: you won't need to type that uuid
<nagappan> cr3, noted down the complete one
<nagappan> cr3, just incase :)
<cr3> nagappan: then, either boot from a live cd or into busybox again (I think that will have enough tools to fix the problem)
<nagappan> cr3, sure
<cr3> nagappan: let me know when you're at a prompt
<nagappan> cr3, sure
<nagappan> cr3, its taking more time to boot, now booted with out quiet and splash option
<nagappan> waiting after attaching scsi generic drive
<cr3> nagappan: first thing you'll want to do is either check that your drive is already mounted (df) otherwise try to mount it somewhere (mkdir /mnt; mount -t ext2 /dev/sda1 /mnt)
<nagappan> virtual disc 2
<nagappan> cr3, sure
<nagappan> cr3, the error message before shell was
<nagappan> cr3, /dev/disk/by-uuid/... does not exist
<cr3> nagappan: that sucks, because that's precisely what I was going to ask you to ls -l :)
<cr3> nagappan: I presume that your drive wasn't automatically mounted then?
<nagappan> cr3, automatically mounted ?
<nagappan> cr3, I don't get that
<nagappan> cr3, oh ya
<nagappan> cr3, now, mounted manually
<cr3> nagappan: excellent, was /dev/disk/by-uuid created and, if so, could you should me the output of ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<cr3> s/should/show/
<nagappan> cr3, it shows 2 diff uuid, one is for sda1 and second for sda5
<nagappan> cr3, sda5 I swap I guess
<nagappan> cr3, yes I'm right, its swap
<cr3> nagappan: does the uuid for sda1 correspond to the value you saved earlier?
<nagappan> cr3, no
<cr3> nagappan: you found your problem then! so, you can either take down the new uuid and replace it in grub everytime you boot
<cr3> nagappan: or, since your drive is already mounted, you can edit boot/grub/menu.lst and replace every instance of the old value with the new value
<nagappan> cr3, ok
<cr3> nagappan: reboot and you should be fine
<nagappan> cr3, cool, also I need to modify /etc/fstab ?
<cr3> nagappan: by the way, there might be an easier way to do this, I've given you the low level tour
<cr3> nagappan: oh right, might as well edit that too :)
<nagappan> cr3, ok
<cr3> nagappan: if you're lazy and if busybox comes with gnu sed, you could do: sed -i 's/[old uuid]/[new uuid]/' /mnt/etc/fstab /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst
<nagappan> cr3, would like to hear the easier way
<cr3> nagappan: where the variables in brackets should be replaced accordingly, of course :)
<nagappan> cr3, sure
<nagappan> cr3, I don't have an option to edit the file directly
<nagappan> cr3, no edit / vi
<cr3> nagappan: how come? nano should be available
<nagappan> cr3, nano is also not there
<cr3> nagappan: yeah, I've been disappointed on numerous occasions that vi wasn't available
<cr3> ed perhaps? :)
<cr3> nagappan: aha! you know, you could chroot /mnt :)
<cr3> nagappan: then, assuming your PATH environment variable is sane, you could use vi or whatever from the mounted filesystem :)
<nagappan> cr3, no ed
<nagappan> cr3, cool, let me try
<cr3> no ed! seriously though, I wouldn't subject ed even to the most seasoned solaris sysadmin
<nagappan> cr3, I get some error message, when I do chroot 'sh: no job control in this shell'
<nagappan> cr3, wow ! I can use the editor though
<nagappan> cr3, let me try editing the file
<cr3> nagappan: that error message rings a bell, did you use the su command?
<cr3> not a big deal though, if you can edit your files, I guess that's the important part
<nagappan> cr3, I haven't used su
<nagappan> cr3, anyways, I have edited the file
<nagappan> cr3, the swap file UUID haven't changed
<nagappan> cr3, am I missing something here ? or its ok ?
<cr3> nagappan: excellent, now try rebooting and cross your fingers (that's the important part)
<nagappan> cr3, sure
 * nagappan rebooting
<cr3> nagappan: might as well try, we could always revise if we find we missed something
<nagappan> cr3, sure
<Adri2000> hi
<nagappan> cr3, wow ! it booted :D
<nagappan> cr3, unbelievable :D
<cr3> nagappan: rock and roll!
<nagappan> cr3, thanks a lot !!!
<Adri2000> hmm I wanted #ubuntu+1 actually :p
<cr3> nagappan: no problem man. hopefully, you won't have to do this too often :)
<nagappan> cr3, I will create a new image of it :)
<nagappan> cr3, using Altiris
<cr3> and I think I'm going to reimage a cigarette...
<nagappan> cr3, :D
<nagappan> cr3, oops on reboot It again struck there !
<nagappan> cr3, let me figure it out, what the issue is
<nagappan> cr3, is there an alternate method without uuid !?!
<cr3> nagappan: if you're just going to have a single drive in there, you could safely replace the whole uuid thing with the actual device: root=/dev/sda[number]
<cr3> nagappan: did you run an update or something?
<nagappan> cr3, no, currently running the update
<nagappan> cr3, we will always have single drive for the automated testing
<cr3> nagappan: I suspect the reason why rebooting broke everything is that you might not have substituted all instances of your old uuid in the menu.lst file. for example, I bet you didn't change: # kopt=root=UUID=...
<nagappan> cr3, true, the uuid, have changed now than the last boot
<nagappan> cr3, that surprised me :)
<nagappan> cr3, after the update, let me try rebooting, once again
<sbeattie> nagappan: is this scsi or some other hardware that might likely have a long timeout before the disks get detected? You might see if adding "rootdelay=90" to your kernel boot line works (I've got a machine here that does that).
<nagappan> sbeattie, its ide drive
<sbeattie> nagappan: hrm. Might still be worth trying rootdelay=90 to see if it's a slow-to-detect disks situation.
<nagappan> sbeattie, based on cr3 suggestion, I have modified to /dev/sda1 instead of using uuid, now things are working fine :)
#ubuntu-testing 2009-04-04
<acce245> Hello!
<acce245> Can someone possibly help me with volume control and default settings?
#ubuntu-testing 2009-04-05
<dtchen> cr3: i really need output from http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh for 354705 and 354707
<cr3> dtchen: sure, but it'll have to wait until Monday when I have access to the machines again
<cr3> dtchen: have there been discussions in including alsa-info.sh in apport?
<dtchen> cr3: no, it will be in karmic's alsa-driver (which is where upstream ships it)
<dtchen> cr3: at that point, apport can hook into it
<cr3> dtchen: cool, at least there's a path for the future :)
<dtchen> we could always add it to jaunty's alsa-driver
<dtchen> the current bash script doesn't exactly give me fuzzies
<dtchen> luke and i plan to strip the bashisms and refactor quite a bit of it
<cr3> dtchen: if the script is under /usr/share, I'd say it couldn't hurt
<dtchen> cr3: i'll discuss with luke and pete
<cr3> dtchen: excellent, I'll follow up soonish. now, time for a break...
<hoelk> hi! i have 2 serious problems with jaunty, that im not really able to google solutions to
<hoelk> when using the new kernel version, jaunty hangs at bootup at "loading hardware drivers" (i have to do a hard reset)
<hoelk> and when i try to use my webcam, x crashes
<hoelk> :(
<hoelk> i have a fujitsu-simens laptop with celeron m processor and some cheap logitech quickcam thing
<bencrisford> How can I officially sign up for the testing team?
<bencrisford> anyone?
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing is a starting point.
<charlie-tca> You can join the testing team in launchpad, also
<bencrisford> ok thanks ;)
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
#ubuntu-testing 2010-04-05
<gBoggs> http://blog.qa.ubuntu.com/node/4
<ara> good morning all!
<fagan> Morning ara
<ara> hey fagan, how is it going?
<fagan> Good good busy with college but still around
<fagan> ill be around a little more for 10.10 because ill be on summer break
<fagan> still testing though :)
<grantbow> good evening ara
<ara> hey grantbow :)
<grantbow> did you see gBoggs post about spam on blog.qa.ubuntu.com?  http://blog.qa.ubuntu.com/node/4  Who handles that?
<grantbow> I hate spam
<ara> grantbow, I haven't, let me see
<ara> grantbow, as far as I know, stgraber used to take care of that
<svaksha> ara: hi, since i didnt see you on irc, I mailed you. Hope its ok
<ara> svaksha, sure it is fine :-)
<ara> svaksha, I'll reply today
<svaksha> k, thanks
<ara> svaksha, are you then interested in participating with that project?
<svaksha> yes
<ara> svaksha, cool :-) the deadline for proposals is near
<svaksha> i know :)
<ara> svaksha, I'll make sure I get the time today to answer :)
<svaksha> ara: it was easter weekend and i didnt want to disturb you
<svaksha> thanks
<svaksha> ara: autogen also fails
<svaksha> i also sent a link to pastebin (it has the mago errors)
<ara> svaksha, I am replying. but it is not the same error :)ç
<svaksha> heh
<ara> svaksha, replied
<svaksha> ara: i found a bugbut am not sure if its related : https://bugs.launchpad.net/dogtail/+bug/348890
 * svaksha checks mail
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 348890 in dogtail (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "dogtail-recorder doesn't record (heat: 4)" [Undecided,Triaged]
<ara> svaksha, the bug is not related. dogtail recorder does not work, but we are not going to create a recorder, anyway
<ara> svaksha, one recommendation to start with this project
<svaksha> i thought its not related too
<svaksha> but googling threw that
<ara> svaksha, forget about accerciser for the time being. focus on mago, on understanding its mission and how it works
<ara> svaksha, once you understand that, we can start with the plugin
<svaksha> ok,
<svaksha> ara: accerciser was installed with some errors (i mailed that reply) and mago test gives me an ldtp object warning
<ara> the accerciser issue is fixed installing ipython package
<svaksha> k
 * svaksha notes that ipython is taking a long time to install
<svaksha> ara: accerciser works now, thanks :) and mago still gives throws an object warning
<ara> svaksha, replying now
<ara> svaksha, replied
<svaksha> ara: thanks, reading
<cr3> if anyone happens to be receiving questions for checkbox from the launchpad answer tracker, I've asked the launchpad folks to deal with the spam recently posted to question #53474
<cr3> I thought I should say something since there's no way to visually indicate to anyone that steps have been taken
<cr3> bladernr: hi there, thanks for handling the (invalid) checkbox question in launchpad this weekend
<bladernr> cr3:  no worries :)
<bladernr> I was actually kinda worried I was stepping on someone's toes shuffling it around
<cr3> bladernr: nope, it looked awesome. I handled the other checkbox question this weekend which turned out to be spam
<bladernr> cool... I didn't even see that one... actually, I only knew about the one because I got an e-mail about it... then again, I didn't look at e-mail the rest of the weekend.  I was busy rebuilding my MBR repeatedly...
<cr3> bladernr: really? I've never heard about having to rebuild the mbr more than once. what happened?
<bladernr> Windows and Dell Backup...
<bladernr> hrmmm... can't find the bug now.  Let me look
<bladernr> cr3:  bug 551721
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 551721 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "[grub2] grub fails to load again (in Lucid Beta1) (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/551721
<bladernr> Basically, for whatever reason, when dual booting and the Windows install has some sort of onboard backup system (like Dell's Local SafeStore or whatever it's called) it overwrites part of the MBR...
<bladernr> I know it's not really OUR problem per-se, but I'd never had this problem until I updated on Thursday or Friday... never saw it in Karmic either.
<cr3> bladernr: still status New? you might like to change the status to Confirmed since you've painfully encountered the same problem :)
<bladernr> Work around was to just go in and delete the Dell stuff...
<cr3> bladernr: the dell backup partition?
<bladernr> cr3:  well, the dell local backup software at least.  I don't actually even have a recovery partition, that i can see... there's a 6 block partition at the beginning of the disk, and I think THAT's what's overwriting part of the MBR.
<bladernr> Honestly, I'm not familiar enough with Grub2 and where it puts it's files though.
<cr3> bladernr: I have to admit I haven't taken the time to understand grub2 as well as I used to understand plain old grub
<bladernr> Like I said, it's not OUR problem, but there are enough people who are dual booting today (and many many more we hope to bring into the fold that WILL dual boot in the future) that this is bothersome.
<cr3> bladernr: totally agree
<bladernr> cr3:  yeah... what I wrote in my addition to that bug was based on a small bit of reading while I was trying to figure out WTF just happened to my MBR... heh...
<bladernr> But I deleted all that software and haven't had an issue since Suday afternoon.
<bladernr> according to PartEd: === Week 04 Template ===
<bladernr>  * This week, the person collecting reports and sending the final report is JeffreyLane
<bladernr> || '''Tester''' || '''Area''' || '''Status''' || '''Report'''||
<bladernr> || AmeetParanjape ||  || NotStarted || ||
<bladernr> || AraPulido || || NotStarted || ||
<bladernr> || BrianMurray || || NotStarted || ||
<bladernr> || CarlosDeAvillez || || NotStarted || ||
<bladernr> || DavidMurphy || || NotStarted || ||
<bladernr> || JeffreyLane || || NotStarted || ||
<bladernr> || MarjoMercado || || NotStarted || ||
<bladernr> || MarcTardif || || NotStarted || ||
<bladernr> || PedroVillavicencio || || NotStarted || ||
<bladernr> || RonaldMcCollam || || NotStarted || ||
<bladernr> || SteveBeattie || || NotStarted || ||
<bladernr> crap
<bladernr> crap... sorry...
<bladernr> Number  Start   End     Size    Type      File system     Flags
<bladernr>  1      32.3kB  41.1MB  41.1MB  primary   fat16
<bladernr> stupid clipboard... :(
<bladernr> anyway... that's the partition... 41MB seems a bit small for a recovery partition or backup location of a 500GB disk :)
<bladernr> though the cool thing with this laptop is that I got actual recovery disks and not that silly onboard partition that stores all the OS and Software backups from the factory.
<cr3> bladernr: I looked up your laptop, does it really have lights on the front?
<bladernr> heh... it has lights all over...
<bladernr> even around the touchpad and under the keyboard
<bladernr> I swear I bought it for the hardware and not for the pretty lights!
<cr3> bladernr: heh, I'll need some more convincing than that :)
<bladernr> quad-core i7 and VTx!
<cr3> bladernr: did the i7 work with karmic?
<bladernr> yeah...  as I understand it, the kernel in Karmic didn't have the code to fully utilize the procs, but at least all the cores showed up, and throttling worked, and I believe that VTx worked (at least VirtualBox let me check the box for using VTx on my VMs)
 * cr3 is pleasantly surprised. awesome!
<bladernr> I'm not sure if this one comes with turbo though... can't recall off the top of my head
<stgraber> grantbow: here we go, just cleaned up the blog from over 200 spams
<sbeattie> stgraber: heh, I briefly looked to see if I could do some of that last night, and it didn't look like I was able to.
<sbeattie> are you the only one capable of doing that?
<stgraber> anyone who's admin on the QA team Drupal is able to do that
<sbeattie> stgraber: hrm. is there a link to where you delete comments? I wasn't able to find one while looking at the blog entries.
<stgraber> sbeattie: I now added that right to anyone who's allowed to blog on blog.qa.ubuntu.com. So you should now see it in the admin UI.
<stgraber> sbeattie: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/admin/content/comment
<sbeattie> stgraber: who are the current admins?
<stgraber> full (all websites admin including brainstorm) are: fader, Ng (from IS), nand (from Brainstorm), Henrik and I
<fader_> stgraber: Whoa, no kidding?  I had no idea I was an admin on most of that.
 * fader_ goes mad with power.
<stgraber> ;)
<sbeattie> stgraber: hrm, heno has moved off of the QA team; should he still be an admin?
<stgraber> probably not, I'm guessing quite a lot of existings ACLs should be changed to reflect the changes that happened over the last year or so
<grantbow> stgraber: good work!  darn spammers
#ubuntu-testing 2010-04-06
 * slangasek starts posting ISOs for everyone's smoketesting enjoyment
<ara> good morning all!
 * ara syncs
<davmor2> morning all
<ara> morning davmor2!
<primes2h> morning ara, we are ready to test Beta2 ;-)
<ara> primes2h, morning! great! :-)
<primes2h> ara: BTW, we prepared a wiki page about zsync, in our opinion this could replace the rsync one, .zsync files are into ISO images archives.
<primes2h> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/FabioMarconi/prove2
<dholbach> hola
<primes2h> ara: hold on, I'm reading you email...
<primes2h> ara: you mention dl-ubuntu-test-iso script.
<ara> hey dholbach :)
<ara> primes2h, yes, dl-ubuntu-test-iso is a script that uses zsync (or rsync if zsync is not installed)
<ara> primes2h, your wiki page is OK. You can mention the script there in a subsection
<primes2h> ara: I just need to update the script in it because I saw it has been updated in the rsync wiki page.
<primes2h> ara: and I'll mention that other script as well
<primes2h> ara: thank you very much. :-)
<ara> primes2h, thanks to you!
<persia> There's also the ubucdimage script from the ubumirror package.  We probably ought pool all the scripts and have one known good one that is flexible enough to meet needs.
<ara> persia, I don't know about that script, but the dl-ubuntu-test-iso is well maintained by sbeattie, rewritten recently in python and widely used by the qa team
<persia> I figured as much, which is why I mention the other, which is the current recommendation to mirrors.  I suspect that there exists an opportunity for integration.
<ara> persia, agree
<primes2h> ara: When wiki page will be finished, could I replace the old one?
<primes2h> or it's better to wait?
<ara> primes2h, where is the original one?
<primes2h> ara: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RsyncCdImage
<primes2h> linked from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO
<ara> primes2h, I agree, but do not delete the old page, as there might be other people pointing at it
<ara> primes2h, you can update the old one with a note "zsync is a better system now, bla, bla, bla" and pointing to the new one, but keeping the old contents as well
<primes2h> ara: I can create a new one, linked from the ISO page.
<ara> primes2h, yes, I think it is safer, but you can add the note to the old one as well
<primes2h> ara: and link it from the old one as well
<primes2h> yes
<primes2h> :-)
<ara> :)
 * ara hugs primes2h
<persia> The wiki also supports #redirect if you want to just auto-forward a page that has external references
<primes2h> ara: :-)
<primes2h> persia: I think it would be nice.
<primes2h> persia: new zsync page has all info about rsync as the old one
<persia> I know.  But that's still more complicated than having ubucdimage in a crontab for now :)
<primes2h> so we just need a redirect from rsync to zsync.
<persia> Oh, right.  Yeah, look into #redirect in the moin help
<primes2h> ara: what do you think?
<ara> primes2h, it looks good to me
<primes2h> persia: I'll have a look at ubucdimage.
<primes2h> :-)
 * primes2h -> lunch
<fader_> schwuk, davmor2: Hey dudes, how was the long weekend?
<schwuk> fader_: nice and long :) How was your short weekend? :)
<fader_> schwuk: Way too short :/
<davmor2> fader_: Sound thanks how's you?
<fader_> davmor2: Hanging in there :)
<davmor2> I'm sure we can put an end to that for you ;)
<cr3> davmor2: what's that word you use to describe a "slacker"... other than "fader", of course, it sounded more British :)
<davmor2> cr3: fader_  is more of a general testing localisation for being a sciving git,
<cr3> davmor2: aha, I think "sciving" is the word I was looking for!
<fader_> I prefer to be called a "derelict" or "goldbricker", thanks
 * persia doesn't see how those terms are synonyms
<cr3> persia: both of them are irresponsible, I guess
<persia> Why is a derelict irresponsible?
<persia> I'd say more the result of irresponsibility, but with no implication of the current state of affairs.
<davmor2> persia: sounds like fader_ to me :D
<persia> But it's *different* than goldbricking, which is the practice of setting things aside to look lovely, at the expense of everything else.
<persia> Both may apply, but I think the conjunction should be "and" rather than "or" in that case :)
<fader_> persia: They can both apply to me without meaning the same thing ;)
<persia> fader_: Indeed.  In that case, I'm nitpicking your grammar :p
<gotunandan> hello, if I would like to test the alternate-i386 iso, what would be the steps to follow ?
<davmor2> persia: yeah the or in fader_ 's statement should of been an and :)
<persia> gotunandan: Make sure your iso.qa.ubuntu.com account is current, make sure you have the latest image, boot it on real or virtual hardware, follow one of the test cases, report the results.
<fader_> It's not an XOR :P
<cr3> persia: isn't there a wiki page somewhere about that?
 * cr3 is really bad at finding/remembering wiki pages
<fader_> gotunandan: The test cases are on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/all/all
<cr3> fader_: I need to start using that in conversations
<persia> cr3: You mean https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO ?
<cr3> persia: that page points to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO/Procedures which I think gotunandan might like
<cr3> gotunandan: ^^^
<gotunandan> thanks, downloading the latest image right now
<persia> I guess.  I like dialogue.  I think it brings us closer together as a community.
<persia> (or maybe I just don't remember all the URLs anymore)
<cr3> persia: in the above wiki page, there are nice pictures which also help. I suspect ara had something to do with it :)
 * persia shares that suspicion
<schwuk> cr3: don't forget http://qa.ubuntu.com :)
 * charlie-tca waves
<davmor2> hello charlie-tca
<gotunandan> done with the download... am installing it in virtual machine for now and following the steps mentioned here: http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/AlternateManual
<ara>      gotunandan, nice :)
<gotunandan> where do I get the links for the images... say I would like to test the netbook image ?
<gotunandan> i know they are present on cdimage.ubuntu.com but its slightly confusing what lies where
<persia> gotunandan: cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/daily-live/current/ is the current Ubuntu Netbook image. Simiarly, cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-netbook/daily-live/current/ is the current Kubuntu Netbook image (assuming i386).
<persia> Basically, except for Ubuntu Desktop, all the flavours have their own trees.
<gotunandan> ok got it :) thanks !
<hggdh> do we have the beta2 isos now?
<persia> Well, candidates for most of them.
 * persia suspects that respins are a given at this stage
<davmor2> hggdh: look at iso.qa.ubuntu.com for the current list ;)
<marjo> hggdh: please consider subscribing to one or more test cases, then you'll get an email notification
<hggdh> marjo: then, since I did not receive any emails, I understand the server ISO is not ready
<charlie-tca> I am subscribed to all of xubuntu tests, but never get an email
 * fader_ got a mythbuntu email late last night...
 * marjo got ubuntu studio email overnight
<davmor2> charlie-tca: are you sure you're subscribed I got some
<charlie-tca> yes, I am pretty sure. If I click on subscriptions, all of them are there
<davmor2> charlie-tca: have you gone into My Profile and selected email me?
<charlie-tca> nope
<charlie-tca> huh
<davmor2> charlie-tca: that'll be why then
<charlie-tca> got it. Thanks
<davmor2> hggdh: same to you ^
<hggdh> done
<hggdh> but this is non-intuitive
<persia> The UI has branches ... :)
<charlie-tca> I agree
<charlie-tca> I never knew that was there even. I just watch the tracker for the iso dates
<davmor2> hggdh: it can't be enabled by default as I understood it for various reasons we might be able to get around by added to unsubcribe goto http://...... and uncheck the receive mail notification box
<davmor2> ara: I've done what I can for now but I need to do some other stuff now I'll hit some more after.
<hggdh> at least we sound state on the subscriptions page that one must set this
<ara> davmor2, sure, no worries
 * ara calls it a day, but leaves IRC opened to read backlog
<sbeattie> erk, fglrx fails on upgrade?
<marjo_> fader, bladernr: i shutdown the system and restarted; now the system boots fine
<marjo_> i expected it to boot properly right after the installation, without having to shut it down first
<fader_> marjo_: Roger; I'll do an install and see what happens
<fader_> I'm using ubuntustudio 64-bit at the moment... what were you using?
<marjo_>  ok, the test case is: let it reboot WITHOUT shutting down first
<marjo_> ubuntustudio i386
<marjo_> no problem w/ non-encrypted LVM installs
<fader_> marjo_: Argh, I missed the 'encrypted' part.
 * fader_ starts the install over.
<marjo_> fader: Alternate Encrypted LVM Drive (d-i/debian-installer package)
<bladernr> marjo, fader, Alternate Encrypted 64 was just fine
<bladernr> no problem on reboot, though I am doing it on a VM so there may be a difference between a warm boot on a VM and a warm boot on bare metal
<marjo_> bladernr: so you did NOT have to shutdown the "system" first, right?
<bladernr> correct... I let the installer soft-reboot the VM and had no problems when it came back up
<bladernr> marjo_: I'll try one on the netbook after I get back from the vet though, just in case there's a difference between VM and bare metal soft reboots
<marjo_> bladernr: yes, that would be good
<marjo_> what happened to mine was: i just got a bunch of vertical blue lines while it was trying to boot
<marjo_> and got stuck there
<marjo_> but after i shut it down, it booted fine
<fader_> marjo_: Were you doing yours on a VM or bare metal?
<marjo_> fader: acer aspire one
<marjo_> with external USB CD drive (FWIW)
<fader_> marjo_: Works perfectly for me on ubuntustudio 64-bit in virtualbox
 * sbeattie can try to reproduce on live hardware...
<marjo_> sbeattie: go for it!
<marjo_> sbeattie: the test case is: let it reboot WITHOUT shutting down first
<sbeattie> okay.
<sbeattie> erk, okay, I can
<sbeattie> erk, okay, I can't wipe the whole disk on that machine.
<sbeattie> trying to manually set up lvm volumes is failing.
 * sbeattie wonders why edubuntu's networking applet icon looks like it's unplugged even though it's working and says it's enabled.
 * sbeattie steps away to grab some lunch
<slangasek> a series of liveCD respins just finishing up, for some ubiquity bugs
<slangasek> kubuntu/ubuntu DVD respins still outstanding, should be all done in a couple of hours
 * fader_ starts zsyncing DVD images
<bladernr> fader_:  it took me 3 hours to zsync everything this morning... heh...
<fader_> bladernr: Heh, if it looks like it's taking me that long I'll just get back to testing tomorrow :P
<bladernr> by the way, when I was looking at marjo's test a while ago, I was somewhat amused that I can do an encrypted LVM and then encrypt /home inside of that.
<fader_> bladernr: Yeah, why not? :)  You could also have an encrypted ZIP containing an encrypted text file inside that... it's turtles all the way down!
<bladernr> wow... I haven't heard that in a long time: turtles all the way down
<chains_> I noticed the QA blog had the comment spam cleaned up, but new spam comments have already started: http://blog.qa.ubuntu.com/node/80#comments
<hggdh> this is really weird... it seems the ATI driver and KVM are not living well together
<bladernr> Hrmmm... philosophical question: should it be considered a bug if the installer fails to initialize the network device, if the device requires restricted drivers to function (e.g. Broadcom B43 wireless cards)
<bladernr> or more importantly, is there a way to get the d-i installer to load the restricted stuff like you can in the live env?
<hggdh_> I do not know about the second Q, but the first one gives the user a real bad experience
<hggdh> I *think* this has been discussed before
<bladernr> yeah... from an open source standpoint, I can understand why they aren't included by default, but from a "just works" point of view... :(
<bladernr> then again, if someone's running the alternate disk, they probably know enough already to not be too surprised
<hggdh> maybe
<hggdh> still...
#ubuntu-testing 2010-04-07
<kklimonda> hey, is there any way of gettin checkbox data or are you planning some offline tool to check how well the hardware is supported?
<slangasek> kubuntu DVDs posted; that's the end of the expected respin sequence
<bladernr> slangasek:  cool!
<colorlessprism> hello everyone
<Andre_Gondim> How can I help with test?
<bladernr> Andre_Gondim:  in case you didn't get an answer elsewhere: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<bladernr> You can get the ISO images here: cdimages.ubuntu.com
<Andre_Gondim> bladernr, thanks
<Andre_Gondim> bladernr, like http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20100406/ ?
<bladernr> yep.  You can also look in the 'current' dir as well (same as the date dir)
<bladernr> Andre_Gondim:  and if you find bugs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<bladernr> the first link lists the isos, under each of those are the test cases.  Most of them are simply "Install from the latest ISO, report any bugs you find in the installer"
<bladernr> some of them have special instructions, and there is usually a link pointing you to the special instructions like this one: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/3926/34
<ara> good morning all
<grantbow> good morning ara
<ara> hey grantbow!
<grantbow> hey!
<czajkowski> ara: if a person is loggig bugs and their machine was hardy and have upgraded to lucid do they tag them hardy2lucid?
<ara> czajkowski, hey
<ara> czajkowski, yes, that's correct
<czajkowski> lovely jubbly cheers
<ara> czajkowski, but only if they are upgrade bugs or regressions
<czajkowski> *nods*
<davmor2> morning all
<sbeattie> wow, the kubuntu splash looks appalling under virtualbox.
<ara> morning davmor2
<ara> hey sbeattie
<sbeattie> good morning ara, davmor2
<Daviey> sbeattie: ahh i wanted to speak to you :)
<sbeattie> ruh roh.
<davmor2> morning sbeattie steve have you seen ubuntu's too it's not pretty, nor is it on a nvidia based machine with the nvidia binary applied
<sbeattie> davmor2: unless it's changed very recently, the ubuntu one has some artifacts that are ugly, but don't even come close to the kubuntu one.
<davmor2> sbeattie: they should of stuck to the plain text over the 16bit I think it was much cleaner
<sbeattie> Yeah, I like the plain text version, too.
<davmor2> sbeattie: right lets pick on keybuk till he puts it back then :)
<sbeattie> I suspect keybuk didn't have a choice in what to implement there.
<davmor2> sbeattie: did you see his blog post on the subject?
<sbeattie> davmor2: no, I didn't, will take a look.
<davmor2> sbeattie: http://www.netsplit.com/2010/03/30/all-about-kernel-mode-setting/
<ara> it does look horrible...
<charlie-tca> Is it a planned thing that if there is a backup on the drive used to install on with any system directory name in it, it gets erased and the user loses the backup?
<persia> Unlikely: it's more likely failed detection code.
<charlie-tca> It intentional reformats any partition that it detects system directory names
<persia> Right, but I think it's intentionally overwriting a prior install and not intentionally overwriting backups.
<charlie-tca> I see.
<persia> I may be mistaken of course, but I think the idea was to support reinstallation for folks that don't believe that upgrade really works.
<charlie-tca> Great idea, bad implementation... I had backups of three systems that were erased
<charlie-tca> All I did was ask for no format, mount as /usr/bak/system
 * fader_ cranks up zsync to make sure everything is up to date.
<fader_> How are the images looking today?
<fader_> Also, good morning/afternoon/evening/night/whatever :)
<cr3> fader_: merry christmas to you too
<cyphermox> cr3: doesn't look like christmas weather unfortunately :/
<persia> regionalist!
 * fader_ is ready for an Australian Christmas at this point.
<davmor2> fader_: cr3 Morning guys
<fader_> davmor2: yo dude
<kermiac> mvo ping re bug 523714. Did you get a chance to look into the script that was causing this? ubuntuone-client changelogs are being affected by this atm - at least the last 2 releases don't have changelogs - http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/u/ubuntuone-client/
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 523714 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "[lucid] update-manager shows no changelog for various packages (affects: 4) (dups: 9) (heat: 76)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523714
 * persia suspects that the fix requires installing backported dpkg on whatever server runs the changelog-collection-job
<mvo> kermiac: I have not, sorry. but persia is probably right in his analysis
<persia> mvo: There was a DC-safe backport made to solve bugs with LP and format: 3.0 packages, so it's probably just verification that these are format: 3.0 packages, and then an RT to get it installed somewhere.
<kermiac> mvo: could i ping someone else to look into this if you're to busy with other things? I understand things are very hectic at this time in the cycle :)
<mvo> dpkg-source: error: Unsupported format of .dsc file (3.0 (quilt))
<mvo> so thats the issue
<kermiac> mvo: I'm about to go get some sleep. are you looking into this or should I ping you some other time (like after lucid release) when you're hopefully not as busy? As I said earlier, I understand if things are too busy right now & I don't want to be a pita ;) I just want to give the ubuntuone guys an answer before I go?
<persia> kermiac: I'll suggest you tell them it's being investigated.  If I'm right about the cause (and I believe I am), it may take a few days for the right folk to make the infrastructure changes.
<mvo> kermiac: I'm looking into it now
<kermiac> ok, thanks persia, mvo. I appreciate  it :)
<mvo> thanks for raising it
<kermiac> no problem at all :)
<kermiac> g'night
<fader_> grr, the KDE crash reporter is really evil :(
<cr3> fader_: do you happen to have kubuntu running right now?
<fader_> cr3: Just did an OEM install and am finishing that up, so I should have a working kubuntu system in a few minutes
<fader_> (in theory)
<cr3> fader_: if you could run checkbox and let me know if it works, I'd really appreciate
<fader_> cr3: Heh, no such luck -- OEM install seems to be broken
<fader_> I'll try a different test case after filing the appropriate bugs for this and test checkbox
<cr3> fader_: running an install myself, so I'll have a go too
<bladernr> has anyone tried the wubi install yet?
<fader_> bladernr: I think davmor2 usually hits those... not sure if he's had time or not though
<fader_> I'm sure he'd appreciate the help if you're offering ;)
<bladernr> heh... fail
<davmor2> bladernr: I did yesterday bit busy today but I will try hit some today if I can otherwise it'll be tomorrow first thing
<bladernr> I'll write bugs in a bit... after launchpad stops giving me 500 errors
<bladernr> davmor2:  I'm doing one now on 64bit... got a couple issues, one minor, one probably pretty bad
<bladernr> be back in a bit
<fader_> cr3: checkbox isn't installed, and command-not-found doesn't know about it:
<fader_> ubuntu@ubuntu-laptop:~$ checkbox
<fader_> No command 'checkbox' found, did you mean:
<fader_>  Command 'checkbot' from package 'checkbot' (universe)
<fader_> checkbox: command not found
<fader_> ubuntu@ubuntu-laptop:~$
<fader_> cr3: There's no checkbox-qt is there?
<cr3> fader_: nope, haven't gotten around to that
<cr3> fader_: I expect checkbox to not be installed by default, it is only a dependency of ubuntu-desktop
<fader_> cr3: Ah, makes sense.
<davmor2> bladernr: what's up?
<fader_> cr3: Want me to test checkbox-cli or -gtk?
<bladernr> davmor2:  minor: wubi didn't reboot the VM after I clicked the "restart now" button
<bladernr> davmor2:  had to manually restart.
<davmor2> it did on hw so that might be a vm issue
<cr3> fader_: either, but I think I just reproduced the issue
<davmor2> bladernr: what was the other?
<bladernr> davmor2:  major: on restart, chose ubuntu from the Windows boot menu, it started up with a black screen that said "Completing the Ubuntu installation" then just hung
<davmor2> I'll try and hit it on hw tonight but I've not got much time left so it might have to be in the am
<bladernr> davmor2:  no worries... I'll open bugs and attach them to the test case (it's the wubi one for amd64)
<davmor2> bladernr: nice one
<bladernr> grr... and every time I try filing a bug through Launchpad... it gives me a 500 error :(
<bladernr> ^^ s/Timeout Error/500 error/
<davmor2> bladernr: zzzzzz
<davmor2> for the bug description
<bladernr> ??
<davmor2> bladernr: in the bug description type zzzzzz hit enter then modify it on the next page.
<bladernr> ahh... magic!
<davmor2> :D
<bladernr> do you know what component wubi falls under?  I can't seem to find one, and LP doesn't like wubi
<davmor2> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/wubi/+bugs
<davmor2> bladernr: sorry I thought you were doing a general bug for wubi use the link above
<bladernr> oh...  Wubi, not wubi... sigh...
<davmor2> bladernr: I haz a million and one bookmarks I think ;)
<bladernr> davmor2:  awesome! I have a couple hundred, but need to make more...
<bladernr> though most of mine are most definitely OT for this ;-)
<fader_> cr3: Was the issue related to checkbox and sudo on kde?
<cr3> fader_: kdesudo misbehaving
<fader_> cr3: Yeah, I think I'm getting the same thing
<cr3> the command fails and there's no output at all, just a dialog box that appears for a fraction of a second
<fader_> cr3: Oh, no -- different behavior then
<fader_> It prompted for my password, I entered it, and then it is hung on 'Gathering information from your system...'
<fader_> There are some complaints about ibus-daemon in the terminal
<cr3> aha! the problem is that kdesudo doesn't run the given command in a shell but uses execv* instead, so "kdesudo -- PATH=/foo date" doesn't even work
<cr3> fader_: yeah, the behavior after prompting for a password is to just block everything
<fader_> Okay, sounds like I can safely kill checkbox then
<fader_> cr3: Do you need me to keep a KDE image around to test things later today, or can I blow it away?
<fader_> (No worries either way; I have HDD space for it at the moment)
<cr3> fader_: reported bug #557443
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 557443 in checkbox "Checkbox on Kubuntu stalls when gathering information (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/557443
<cr3> fader_: nope, I'm all good
<fader_> cr3: Thanks
<mote> Hi there. I Just bought a new Asus eee 1005p netbook. would i be a good idea to sign up for test?
#ubuntu-testing 2010-04-08
<livingroom> Hi Guys!
<livingroom> need help/info regarding installation of ATI Radeon HD 5450
<livingroom> !ati
<ubot4> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ara> morning all
<grantbow> morning ara
<ara> morning grantbow
<ara> grantbow, do you have some spare time to cover some of the uncovered tests at the tracker? http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build//all
<grantbow> what does this mean?  Netboot i386 (20081029ubuntu95)
<ara> grantbow, you download a small 12MB iso, and the rest is done via network
<ara> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<ara> here's the iso
<ara> grantbow, I am doing the ubuntu netboot one, make sure you pick a testcase that is not marked as "started"·
<grantbow> ok, I'll try the server
<ara> grantbow, netboot is fine, but pick another testcase
<ara> grantbow, like kubuntu
<ara> hey ttx
<ttx> I'm on server/amd64/JeosOnKVM and server/i386/JeosOnKVM
<grantbow> I mean netboot server test case
<ara> grantbow, ah, ok :-)
<ttx> and also on server/amd64/UEC-separate-networks-topology
<ara> ttx, mark those as "started", please
<grantbow> hmm, http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/info/3901 says the rsync command is but that gives an error from rsync -tzhhP rsync://archive.ubuntu.com/cdimage/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-i386/current/images/ . so I will try a direct download
<ttx> ack
<ara> grantbow, yes, direct download should be easy enough, it is only 12 mb
<grantbow> ara: The netboot version doesn't have an F6 option to give the work around for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox-ose/+bug/508777 in my test environment - I'll try updating my virtualbox and then try to start the test.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 508777 in virtualbox-ose (Ubuntu) "virtualbox: Lucid alpha2 does not boot (dup-of: 510571)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 510571 in virtualbox-ose (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 7 other projects) "Lucid guest won't boot with acpi in virtualbox (affects: 35) (dups: 2) (heat: 194)" [High,Triaged]
<xdatap> morning
<ara> grantbow, ok
<ara> morning xdatap
<xdatap> hello ara :)
<xdatap> ara: are we expecting an iso build for next hours?
<ara> xdatap, noooo, please
<ara> :)
<ara> xdatap, there is a lot of testcases you can help with :)
<xdatap> ara: LOL
<ara> xdatap, http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build//all
<ara> xdatap, if you have some spare time, please, pick an untested one
<xdatap> ara: so this is the final beta2 image, right?
<ara> xdatap, we don't know yet
<ara> xdatap, because we need to test it fully to be confident
<ara> xdatap, that's why we need help ;-)
<xdatap> ara: ok, understood :)
<grantbow> fyi, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/510571 is the master bug for the virtualbox issue and https://launchpad.net/~arand/+archive/virtualbox is the ppa
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 510571 in virtualbox-ose (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 7 other projects) "Lucid guest won't boot with acpi in virtualbox (affects: 35) (dups: 2) (heat: 194)" [High,Triaged]
<xdatap> ara: meanwhile I think I've found a bug in ISO Tracker. Interested? ;)
<ara> xdatap, sure
<xdatap> ara: something wronk with link in status box. I'm gonna reproduce it
<xdatap> *wrong
<ara> cking, morning!
 * cking waves to ara
<ara> cking, are you bringing laptop stickers to next UDS? I want one! :-)
<cking> ara, I will bring a whole load - do you want the happy cking ones? ;-)
<ara> cking, hopefully my laptop will deserve it
<cking> well, if it suspend/resumes 300+ times, I may just allow it ;-)
<ara> cking, but I will wear the unhappy one if it does not make the cut
<ara> :D
<cking> hehe
<mote> Hi. Im triyng to join for testing on my new laptop. If there any reason i should wait or not joining?
<ara> mote, no, this is perfect time
<ara> mote, when you say "trying" what are you saying?
<xdatap> ara: you got mail
<mote> Its a bit confusing. and im having a hard time finding out where to start.
<mote> i almost finished my launchpad profile.
<ara> mote, nice, that's a good start
<ara> mote, we are doing now ISO testing for Lucid Beta 2
<ara> mote, have you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO/Procedures?
<ara> mote, I would also recommend you to join the ubuntu-qa mailing list
<mote> i joined the list yesterday.
<mote> i havent seen the Procedures page yet
<ara> mote, ok, once you have your launchpad account, please, read that and let us know if you have any doubt
<mote> Im reading it now. ? what do i put in the wiki pat
<mote> part in my profile?
<ara> mote, where about?
<mote> Where im from?
 * grantbow cheers, ppa worked, restarting testing of netboot server test case
<ara> mote, no, I was saying, that were in your profile you see a wiki page?
<mote> In the launchpad profile. i cant find the pages now. but somewhere i said that i have to fill the wiki part i my profile before testing.?
<mote> Maybe i got it wrong?
<ara> mote, ok, you can create a wiki page at wiki.ubuntu.com/YourName, so people can know more about you
<ara> mote, where are you from, when did you start using ubuntu, etc. are common things to put on that page
<mote> Ok. but its nothing to do with the tesing. -i guess i got it wrong.
<mote> Thanks for now. i will read the procedure and go on..
<ara> xdatap, can you file the iso tracker bugs in the ubuntu-qa-website project in launchpad,  please?
<xdatap> ara: sure
<ara> xdatap, and tag them as "qa-tracker"
<ara> xdatap, thanks!
<xdatap> ara: you're welcome
 * ara goes for a coffee
 * primes2h too :p
 * ttx shares the coffee before attacking the next test
<davmor2> morning all
<ara> good morning davmor2
<davmor2> ara: I got a bit of time this morning so I'll hit what wubi,m-a,ltsp's I can for you :)
<ara> davmor2, nice :)
<grantbow> ara, I filed bug #558339 and failed the test case.  I'm still working on getting the syslog attached to the bug.
<ara> bug 558339
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 558339 in ubuntu "netboot i386 lucid failed install (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/558339
<ara> grantbow, ok, thanks for testing. once you get the logs, we will reassign it to the correct package/project
<persia> Isn't it always assigned to debian-installer initially for netboot issues?
<sbeattie> grantbow: you most definitely can point the netboot installer at a different mirror.
<ara> persia, but it looks like it is going to be a mirror issue
<persia> and likely a transient one to boot, which is frustrating, as failures go :(
<davmor2> ara: I'm gonna blitz these as I can so I probably won't be marking them as started just a forewarning
<sbeattie> davmor2: which are you blitzing?
<ara> davmor2, fair enough
<davmor2> sbeattie: wubi, ltsp, migration-assistant
<sbeattie> davmor2: awesomesauce.
 * sbeattie marks the two amd64 netboot tests he's started.
<grantbow> sbeattie: I just didn't see a way to change it - did I mistakenly say it didn't exist?
<grantbow> I'm still trying to get the beautiful syslog to attach, sorry for the delay
<grantbow> I looked for a way to change it but failed
<sbeattie> grantbow: after it asks you for the system's hostname, it asks you what country to use for the archive mirror. All the way at the top is an option to enter a manual archive mirror.
<sbeattie> I use this to point it at my personal mirror.
<sbeattie> is it known that partman has issues sometimes fitting things in to prior created partitions?
<grantbow> at the top?  I'll look for it there next time
<grantbow> thanks
<ttx> sbeattie: we'll need you to cover the Server / JeOS on ESX tests, again :)
<grantbow> files are attached, and since it's 4:30 AM here I'm going to bed.  goodnight all :-)
<sbeattie> grantbow: goodnight and thanks!
<sbeattie> ttx: yeah, just poking at that in the background.
<ttx> sbeattie: cool, thx
<davmor2> ara: 32 and 64bit wubi on ubuntu work fine
<ara> davmor2, \o/
<ara> davmor2, miracles do happen
<davmor2> ara: shhh you might jinx the lynx
<ara> is there a list somewhere of things that the migration assistant is supposed to migrate?
<davmor2> ara: No but off the top of my head, It's desktop background (pre vista), My docs, My Pics, My Music, IE, FF, mail (pre vista)
<ara> davmor2, what about ubuntu/ubuntu
<davmor2> pass I only thought is was designed for windows -> ubuntu for the bulk.  have a word with ev should be in brum by now
<slangasek> ara, davmor2: how are we looking?  any ETA for completing the testing?
<ara> slangasek, I will download kubuntu netbook to cover two testcases (at least Ridell can cover them)
<ara> slangasek, but, apart of that, there is not much that I can do
<ara> slangasek, and I just send an email to the edubuntu-devel mailing list asking for help on the edubuntu upgrades
<ara> s/send/sent
<ara> ttx, hggdh_: are you going to be able to cover the rest of the server tests? (upgrade i386 + JeOS on ESX)
<ttx> ara: zul is on upgrade386 -- sbeattie on the ESX ones
<ara> ttx, nice
<fader_> Morning folks... I'm zsyncing everything and then will start picking up any stray test cases that I can do
<ara> morning fader_
<ara> fader_, thanks mate
<fader_> ara: buen dia... no problema
<ara> fader_, impressive :)
<davmor2> slangasek: I'm merrily trudging through the wubi's at the moment will be on m-a shortly
<davmor2> morning fader_ cr3
<fader_> Of course by the time I finish zsyncing you folks might not have left anything for me!
<cr3> fader_: I'm sure you planned it that way all along
 * fader_ whistles innocently.
 * davmor2 slaps fader_ for trying to act nonchalant, as if he didn't mean to ;)
 * ara -> lunch
<zul> im about half way done the update-386 fyi
<hggdh_> ara: I am unable to run KVM right now -- system instability
<sbeattie> erk; one of my server installs on esx has no grub installed.
<fader_> sbeattie: Hmm, the ESX systems in certification seem to be okay (except for one of them that seems to have something preventing it from being booted automatically, but I think that's on our end -- I'm kicking it off by hand right now to be sure)
<sbeattie> fader_: something happened with my i386 test install; dpkg was left in an inconsistent state; I don't think it completed successfully.
 * sbeattie will try to dig more deeply.
 * sbeattie kicks off a couple of edubuntu upgrades in the background.
<sbeattie> fader_: one thing that I suspect is different between cert runs and my test is that I do a minimal virtual machine install.
<fader_> sbeattie: Ah, yeah could definitely be... we do a standard server install
<davmor2> ara: Wubi tested
<slangasek> \o/
<davmor2> slangasek: m-a next
<zul> ara: upgrade i386 tested
<ara> zul, davmor2: great!
<fader_> sbeattie: Whoops, sorry -- I think I was messing with your VM for a sec.  I clicked on the wrong one in the ESX server console :[
<sbeattie> fader_: heh
<slangasek> is someone taking Ubuntu alternate i386 LTSP server?
<davmor2> slangasek: soon
<slangasek> davmor2: great, thanks
<sbeattie> okay, esx knocked off. Not sure what happened the first time, but it worked the second time.
<davmor2> m-a tested against vista works on both
<davmor2> slangasek: hitting ltsp now
<xteejx> Hey guys
<persia> Hey xteejx.
<xteejx> During ISO testing I noticed that the slideshow during installation misses out the Firefox logo
<xteejx> hey persia
<slangasek> davmor2: cheers
<xteejx> Is this where the Canonical devs hide from us all? :P
<primes2h> xteejx: bug 421864
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 421864 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity-slide-show fails to display an image for Internet Browsing (affects: 12) (dups: 6) (heat: 108)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/421864
<xteejx> primes2h: Ahhh thanks didn't see that one :)
<ara> sbeattie, did you start the kubuntu netbook long ago?
<sbeattie> no, I just started it, but trying to install something on the disk that it'll recognize to do a side-by-side install one.
<sbeattie> s/one/on/
<ara> sbeattie, if you want I can cover that one, and you can focus on the amd64 ones
<ara> (as I can't do amd64)
<sbeattie> ara: it's all yours.
<ara> sbeattie, ok
<davmor2> ltsp is playing up again I'll get back to it a minute
<bladernr_> davmor2:  have you done an ltsp setup w/ lucid?
<davmor2> bladernr_: I have finally on i386 just
<davmor2> can you do 64bit though
<bladernr_> yes
<davmor2> cool
<bladernr_> bug 203954 why does that still exist?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 203954 in ltsp (Ubuntu) "amd64 server installation has wrong default dhcpd.conf (s/i386/amd64/) (affects: 2) (dups: 3) (heat: 36)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203954
<bladernr_> I have to hack the dhcpd.conf to get it working
<bladernr_> thanks to the guys in #ltsp
<davmor2> bladernr_: as far as I know yes
<bladernr_> that should not occur...and that makes me a sad panda
<davmor2> bladernr_: it's been like it for ages
<bladernr_> yeah, but it shouldn't be...  it's just if 32bit use this conf if 64bit use that conf... <-- overly simplistic explanation ahoy!
<davmor2> easy way is gksudo gedit /etc/ltsp/dhcp.conf find and replace i386 for amd64 save and reboot
 * slangasek grins
<bladernr_> that's just one of those things that seems so simple it should NOT have been around this long
<bladernr_> woot... I now have a virtual LTSP running and a virtual thin client
<bladernr_> after a morning spent tryin gto figure out what the heck I messed up
<davmor2> bladernr_: as I understand it there is a big arguement going on about whether 64bit should use an i386 image for clients rather than build the image from the cd, in the same way the edubuntu does now but it still hasn't happend
<bladernr_> there's one on #ltsp right now about using a newer PXE environment and just installing BOTH images on the LTSP server...
<bladernr_> either way, I bet I'm going to upset someone for bumping that bug ;-)
<bladernr_> I started working on this last night after dinner (well, just slightly before dinner) and it's taken me until now to really get it working :(
<slangasek> bladernr_: how's the "Free Software Only" test going?
<bladernr_> just getting back to it now
<bladernr_> running the install right now, so I'll have it finished shortly
<bladernr_> I had just started on it yesterday when marjo grabbed me and forced me to do a studio install
<bladernr_> ;-)
<slangasek> is someone taking kubuntu desktop amd64 auto-resize?
<slangasek> (I don't have the image synced here, so I'm no help)
<sbeattie> slangasek: I'm about to give it a go, though I'm sure I've got a disk image around that it'll recognize to resive.
<sbeattie> s/resive/resize/
<slangasek> ok, thanks
<bladernr_> slangasek:  anything else need love?  Free Software Only is done now
<bladernr_> iso.qa looks all green to me though
<slangasek> bladernr_: you could do http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/3910/81, but that's expected to fail anyway
<bladernr_> ok
<bladernr_> let me see if I have the image on hand...
<bladernr_> slangasek:  I'll work on it but I've got to pull the image first... not sure how I missed pulling that one, I've got all the kubuntu images BUT DVD
<slangasek> alrighty
<slangasek> we should test that for the sake of completeness, but I won't wait for that result before publishing the beta
 * sbeattie has got the kubuntu dvd oem test going in a guest as well, just not marked
<sbeattie> okay, why does the dvd need to download language packs?
<slangasek> hum, good question
<sbeattie> of course, I've never quite figured out why all the en_US installs need to download langpacks and don't honor proxy settings while doing it.
<slangasek> that doesn't sound like it's by design, either
<sbeattie> slangasek: we're green on all required testcases.
<slangasek> sbeattie: great, thanks
<bladernr_> slangasek:  sorry... sbeattie beat me to it.  Unless you need me to run it here for some reason...
<slangasek> nope, just want 'em all done :)
<bladernr_> slangasek:  I could try on a netbook, but honestly, that doesn't seem like a failure that would be resolved by trying on bare metal
<cr3> alexmoldovan: so, after installing the bootchart package, does the system still reboot constantly?
<alexmoldovan> I had it blacklisted and it works
<cr3> alexmoldovan: awesome, there are more than one ways to skin a cat
<fader_> cr3: Wow, checkbox has a cat-skinning plugin?
<zul> is there something checkbox cant do?
<fader_> Hehe
#ubuntu-testing 2010-04-09
<ara> good morning!
<ara> morning primes2h
<primes2h> morning ara :-)
<davmor2> morning all
<sp> morning
<sp> I just did my daily upgrade, which caused a partial upgrade for me and removed both gnome and gnome-compiz
<sp> now the story is that desktop effects were disabled and upon logging out, logging on again and trying to enable effects again Appearance Properties seems to have crashed
<sp> well, not actually crashed, it's just not responding after clicking 'keep settings' in the dialog with the same name
<sp> I haven't followed development closely, but I am not sure about whether both compiz and compiz-gnome should have been removed in the first place... could someone give me insight on that before I file a bug report?
<sp> mhh... seems like metacity breaks on compiz-gnome < 1:0.8.4-0ubuntu14, where ubuntu13 is my current candidate, so nevermind :)
<ara> sp, there's one
<ara> sp, let me check
<ara> sp, https://launchpad.net/bugs/559054
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 559054 in compiz (Ubuntu) "compiz-gnome needs to be removed during partial upgrade (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Medium,New]
<sp> ara: thanks
<ara> sp, can you please confirm the issue?
<ara> sp, and can you complete the report with the apt logs and/our output, please?
<sp> ara: well, it's quite obvious, compiz and compiz-gnome got removed due to a Breaks: in metacity
<sp> the actual bug seems to be in Appearance Properties, which only checks for /usr/bin/compiz to be installed before allowing to enable desktop effects
<ara> sp, yes, but it will be nice to have the version numbers :)
<ara> sp, rather than something like "newest metacity"
<ara> sp, which vary along the way :)
<sp> unfortunately, that alone is not enough... filed a bug report against gnome-control-center (LP:559106).
<sp> ara: ok, I will update the bug report accordingly
<ara> sp, thanks
<ara> bug 559106
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 559106 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Appearance Properties hangs on Keep Settings dialog without compiz(-gnome) installed (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/559106
<davmor2> ara: added extra info
<sp> same here, attached extra info + relevant portions of apt.log
<sp> anyways, compiz 1:0.8.4-0ubuntu14 (and 0ubuntu15) seems to have been uploaded/built already, so this should fix itself once that hits the archive
<ara> apparently is transitional
<ara> compiz needs to be compiled
<ara> and it is being compiled now
<sp> at least that way we found that bug in Appearance Properties :)
<ara> :)
<jpds> sp: It's hitting the archive for i386 now.
<sp> jpds: ok, great
<sp> I'm looking into fixing the bug in Appearance Properties
<sp> checking for the existance of /usr/share/doc/compiz and /usr/share/doc/compiz-gnome should be enough, any objections?
<jpds> sp: amd64 puslishing now and will be on mirrors with the hour.
<sp> again, great... I'm just building gnome-control-center and will test it in a few minutes
<sp> oh, I implemented the check as I mentioned before, due to lack of any objections :)
<sp> just pushed my bugfix branch, available from lp:~speijnik/gnome-control-center/bug-559106 (also linked it against the bug report and created merge proposal for lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-control-center/ubuntu)
<sp> mhhh... now effects are enabled but gnome-appearance-properties still hangs
<davmor2> morning fader_ cr3
<fader_> davmor2: Hey dude
#ubuntu-testing 2010-04-10
<CrowBgd> hi
<CrowBgd> anybody helm me with Nvidia 102m on LL?
#ubuntu-testing 2010-04-11
<rw> i'm having a problem here and am just wondering if it's worth to write a bug report:
<rw> if i press my "hibernate-shortcut" - gnome tells me: "cannot hibernate"
<colorlessprism> probably check to see if it exists first
<colorlessprism> hibernate bugs are common
<rw> colorlessprism: nope, didn't find it
<colorlessprism> check wiki to see if your model has fix
<rw> but if i check "/sys/power/state":
<rw> # cat /sys/power/state
<rw> mem disk
<rw> upower on the other hand:
<rw> # upower -d | grep hibernate
<rw> can-hibernate    no
<colorlessprism> hmm, what computer your using?
<rw> Thinkpad T42
<colorlessprism> and version of ubuntu?
<rw> Lucid Beta 2
<colorlessprism> UNE?Desktop?
<rw> UNE? gnome
<colorlessprism> is it a netbook  or standard desktop install?
<rw> standard desktop
<rw> (installed using PXE, but that shouldn't matter *g*)
<colorlessprism> let me check somthing then, brb
<rw> k
<rw> btw.: hibernate using "s2disk" seems to work just fine
<colorlessprism> have you tried hibernating another way (i.e power mangement)
<colorlessprism> it may be your "function" key not working properly
<rw> well, i get a "message" from gdm i guess:
<rw> "Cannot hibernate" - which, i guess, just checks the "can-hibernate"-key of devkit
<colorlessprism> by setting your powerbutton to hibernate will it hibernate correctly that way?
<rw> i'll give it a shot - moment please
<rw> i cannot event choose "hibernate" there
<colorlessprism> Do you have S3 suspend set to "On" in your BIOS settings?
<rw> brb :)
<rw> looks like it's enabled
<colorlessprism> ok i only have 2 more ideas...
<rw> the question i ask myself: why does the kernel say that "suspend2disk" is available and devkit says it's not?
<colorlessprism> check /etc/default/acpi-support and make sure "ACPI_SLEEP=true" is uncommented and true
<colorlessprism> and then run the hibernate script "/etc/acpi/hibernate.sh"
<rw> you probably mean: "ACPI_HIBERNATE"
<rw> but both are true anyway
<colorlessprism> did you call the hibernate script?
<rw> the script works..
<colorlessprism> you hibernated?
<rw> yepp
<colorlessprism> hmm so lets do
<colorlessprism> /etc/acpi/events/ibm-hibernatebtn
<colorlessprism>    event=ibm/hotkey HKEY 00000080 00001004
<colorlessprism>    action=/etc/acpi/hibernate.sh
<colorlessprism> and for sleep you can
<colorlessprism> /etc/acpi/events/ibm-sleepbtn
<colorlessprism>    event=ibm/hotkey HKEY 00000080 00001004
<colorlessprism>    action=/etc/acpi/sleep.sh force
<colorlessprism> this is a script someone on launchpad used in their autostart to get your keys going again http://launchpadlibrarian.net/24484539/softkeys.py
<colorlessprism> It should not be limited to thinkpads but support all laptops that generate the corresponding key press events. Most functionality is accessed via dbus either using HAL or KDE services.It depends on python2.6 (could be easily backported to 2.5),
<colorlessprism> python-dbus and python-xlib.
<colorlessprism> did any of that get you going...lol, i should say sleeping?
<rw> the keys are working just fine all the time
<colorlessprism> ok so you can hibernate from keypresses now?
<rw> the hibernate-keys starts an action, it just fails without doing hibernation
<rw> i don't want a crappy workaround, i want devkit and stuff working as it should
<rw> *shrug*
<colorlessprism> im out of ideas then
<colorlessprism> sorry man
<colorlessprism> i would hate for my help to be crappy ;)
<rw> the help is not - the workaround just is :)
<rw> if i JUST wanted to hibernate i would call "s2disk" from terminal - but that's not what a GUI is for, IMHO
<colorlessprism> well, i was checking a few things and thought id help, i gtg good luck oohh btw: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=690933
<colorlessprism> who needs a gui
<colorlessprism> good luck
<rw> right...
#ubuntu-testing 2011-04-04
<nagappan_> jibel, patrickmw, is there a way I can display the menubar of application in the application itself ? just for some specific application, like Ubuntu 10.10 way in Ubuntu 11.04 ?
<patrickmw> nagappan_, while running Unity I assume?  I believe that's by design.  I don't want to give a definite "no", but you might want to ask in #ubuntu-desktop
<nagappan_> patrickmw, okay, the reason I ask is, in VMware Workstation, we have Unity functionality, where the guest window will appear as on of the host application window
<nagappan_> patrickmw, in Ubuntu 11.04 I don't see the menu in this window
<nagappan_> patrickmw, if we can enable / disable the menu bar at run-time, that will be nice ;-)
<nagappan_> patrickmw, will check in #ubuntu-desktop after lunch ;-) thanks for the info
<xdatap> hi everybody. Question: which package should I select for opening a bug against the Unity's calendar menu?
<charlie-tca> unity
<xdatap> thanks charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
#ubuntu-testing 2011-04-05
<primes2h> jibel: ping.
<jibel> primes2h, pong
<jibel> primes2h, changes to the laptop tracker are online, can you review it ?
<primes2h> jibel: hello :-)
<jibel> primes2h, hello btx :-)
<jibel> btw
<primes2h> jibel: I did it :-) build number need to be changed as I wrote in the merge proposal
<primes2h> jibel Finalbuild → 10.04.2 or 10.10
<jibel> I'll change the milestone name to match the release number
<primes2h> 20110401 → 11.04
<jibel> yup.
<primes2h> jibel: sure.
<primes2h> jibel: because of that http://laptop.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/info/5163
<jibel> primes2h, sure, that was expected. I'm busy on something else but will do that in the afternoon.
<primes2h> jibel: np. Thanks :-)
<jibel> primes2h, to be honest I didn't thought that the code would be pushed so fast!
<primes2h> jibel: me too!
<jibel> it's usually 2 days, not 2 hours
<christopher_> I was just at the launchpad site.  Is Image testing still being conducted as of right now, or is this being group scheduled?
<jibel> primes2h, update done.
<jibel> patrickmw, hi, I published the results of the latest run of mago http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/desktop-testing/natty/
<patrickmw> jibel: ack
<jibel> but well, I added more tests and got less results in unity :(
<patrickmw> jibel: less results as in more failures?
<patrickmw> jibel, I see now
<jibel> patrickmw, as in less tests
<patrickmw> jibel: can you tell if they still ran, but just didn't get reported?
<jibel> I'd be happy with a failure
<jibel> that's what I'm looking atm
 * patdk-wk wished he had more time to do tests
<patrickmw> jibel, based on my findings yesterday the failures were either configuration, or tests with poor precondition setup or runtime checking
<jibel> patrickmw, same conclusion from me. Also guillemhs ran the testsuite and got different failures. I'll forward you his results.
<patrickmw> jibel, thanks
<patrickmw> jibel, are the log files generated by Mago or unittest\nose?
<patrickmw> jibel, ^ referring to the email you sent me with the results :)
<jibel> patrickmw, that's the output from nose.
<patrickmw> jibel, wow.  only the ooo testsuite passed
<primes2h> jibel: thanks, now it works like a charm :-)
<jibel> this directory should be created the first time the user moves something to trash
<patrickmw> jibel, yeah, I saw something similar with Chromium
<jibel> primes2h, you're welcome!
<jibel> patrickmw, for chromium the error is "OSError: [Errno 39] Directory not empty: '/home/guillem/.config/chromium/Default/User StyleSheets'"
<patrickmw> jibel, yeah that one
<jibel> patrickmw, I added a script to compare the results from one run to another. I'll commit it to the mago branch.
<patrickmw> jibel, yes!
<patrickmw> jibel, I think we should split up the tests between us to fix them.
<patrickmw> jibel, don't want to fix the same tests :)
<jibel> patrickmw, sure. You start by the top of the list and I start by the bottom ?
<JGreen> hi
#ubuntu-testing 2011-04-06
<patrickmw> jibel, I'm seeing this error a lot
<patrickmw>   File "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7/ldtp/client.py", line 100, in request
<patrickmw>     raise LdtpExecutionError(e.faultString.encode('utf-8'))
<patrickmw> LdtpExecutionError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory
<patrickmw> jibel, oops wrong line
#ubuntu-testing 2011-04-07
<MasterUbuntu> Have just joined the testing team, is there anything urgent to look at first?
<jibel> patrickmw, with a small fix and the polkit configuration change usersadmin test passed
<patrickmw> jibel, nice!
<patrickmw> jibel, can you check if the environment you ran the tests on has shotwell installed?
<patrickmw> jibel, or that it launches ok
<jibel> :-)
<jibel> yes shotwell is installed.
<jibel> does the test works in your env ?
<patrickmw> jibel, on my laptop and my vm. I have one test failure, but I'm working on it.  Looks like the app changed
<jibel> well %U doesn't exists
<jibel> patrickmw, what's the %U in launcher_args for ?
<patrickmw> jibel, remember the original spreadsheet from the rally? well it was designated as %U
<patrickmw> jibel, didn't know better at the time :)
<patrickmw> jibel, but it still passes for me
<jibel> patrickmw, yeah because there was a bug in mago with command arguments :-) it is fixed in bzr
<jibel> patrickmw, 7 tests 1 skip \o/  test fixed, you rock man ;-)
<patrickmw> yay!
<jibel> next
<patrickmw> jibel, that test that failed for me passed.  had to slow ldtp down a bit
<jibel> patrickmw, if we could find a reliable way to sync ldtp and the application that would fix many tests
<patrickmw> jilbel, I use a lot of waittill.... methods
<patrickmw> jibel, that's made a big diff in my tests
<patrickmw> jibel, but don't use shotwell tests as example.  chromium would be better (its more recent)
<jibel> patrickmw, that's what I use too. My main problem today is with ubiquity where the widget have an atkname explicitly set and all the pages and proceed buttons have the same name.
<patrickmw> jibel, shotwell was, "learn as I go"
<jibel> but that's a different problem
<jibel> patrickmw, sure, that's why shotwell passes and chromium fails ;-P
<patrickmw> jibel, I have encountered that with software center
<patrickmw> jibel, where do I set the global ldtp run speed setting?
<jibel> patrickmw, I don't know if there's any such setting in ldtp
<patrickmw> jibel, there is. I thought there was a way to change it through mago
<patrickmw> jibel, I will add this :)
<patrickmw> jibel, I will check with nagappan to be sure.
<jibel> patrickmw, no it's semi-hardcoded for the start and close of the application to ensure that even when waittillexists returns the application is really there
<jibel> much better 83% success http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/desktop-testing/natty/index.20110407.html
<jibel> now update-manager.
<patrickmw> jibel, chomium test has the %U arg too!
<patrickmw> jibel, that was on the list too.  what was that arg supposed to do?
<jibel> patrickmw, pass.
<jibel> patrickmw, this arg is used when the application is launcher with the help of a desktop file
<patrickmw> jibel, thank you
<patrickmw> jibel, you said that users-admin passed?
<jibel> patrickmw, yup. I removed the last argument of the last call to doesrowexists with seems to have been removed from ldtp.
<jibel> patrickmw, the documentation needs an update obviously
<patrickmw> jibel... what what what??
<patrickmw> jibel, oh
<patrickmw> jibel. that's been fixed.  I had to reinstalled ldtp
<jibel> patrickmw, doesrowexist ('<window name>', '<table name>', '<string to be matched>'[, <partial match = False>]) there's no partial match
<patrickmw> jibel, correct
<patrickmw> jibel, but nagappan fixed it :)
<jibel> Cool, but the version is not in natty
<patrickmw> jibel, version of what? ldtp?
<jibel> ldtp
<patrickmw> jibel, well ,then how did I get it?
<patrickmw> jibel, the fix that is
<jibel> patrickmw, I don't know, latest version in natty is ldtp |    2.1.0-1
<patrickmw> jibel, i will check what I'm running
<jibel> patrickmw, and it's what the test env uses, it updates the system every day before the run then restarts
<jibel> apt-cache policy ldtp
<patrickmw> jibel, yeah that's what I have ;/
<patrickmw> jibel, I have no clue how I got the fix.  I uninstalled then reinstalled as usual
<jibel> did you ever installed a version from git ?
<patrickmw> jibe, I don't believe so. its been a while.  I just installed from apt-get
<jibel> patrickmw, can you look at baobab and arrange_by in nautilus
<jibel> I'll skip ssh, webdav and ftp until I've a server properly setup
<patrickmw> jibe, ok.  did you get the doesrowexist method to pass or are you removing the line?
<jibel> patrickmw, I just removed the 'partial match' argument and use the exact name of the user created by the test
<jibel> patrickmw, the assertion is still there
<jibel> and valid
<patrickmw> jibel, I didn't think that worked, because of the extra text after the newline
<jibel> patrickmw, it does work.
<patrickmw> jibel, sweet!
<jibel> patrickmw, same problem for TestSoftwareCenter.test_custom_package_list
<patrickmw> jibel, yeah, those methods work me me :)
<jibel> patrickmw, timeadmin will be quick, the application vanished, and replaced by indicator-datetime-preferences, needs a rewrite
<jibel> I'll cleanup obsolete tests.
<jibel> patrickmw, i'm back in ~3 hours, I'll merge your fixes after dinner.
<patrickmw> jibel ack
<nagappan> patrickmw, jibel, in one of my system, I'm upgrading from 10.10 64-bit to 11.04 64-bit using update-manager -d
<nagappan> patrickmw, I get some error, unable to fix it - http://ldtp.freedesktop.org/user-doc/d3/de5/a00209.html
<nagappan> patrickmw, sorry
<nags_> patrickmw, http://pastebin.com/JSEX1wen
<nagappan> patrickmw, any help
<nagappan> patrickmw, I have uninstalled openoffice before trying to upgrade
<nagappan> patrickmw, as I guess this might conflict with libreoffice
<patrickmw> nagappan, looking now. unfortunately I haven't ran an upgrade in quite some time
<patrickmw> nagappan, what happens after this is logged.  Does it just abruptly stop or do you get an error dialog?
<nags_> patrickmw, I got this error message "An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade:
<nags_> Can not mark 'ubuntu-desktop' for upgrade"
<jibel> nagappan, can you please attach the files in /var/log/dist-upgrade somewhere especially apt.log
<nags_> patrickmw, error diaog message http://pastebin.com/NJYsm7WQ
<nags_> jibel, sure
<nags_> jibel, apt.log http://pastebin.com/68NFv4am
<jibel> nagappan, the package ubuntu-desktop is not installed maybe removed to install package from a ppa. The upgrade will be painful :-)
<nags_> jibel, shall I install manually in that case ?
 * nags_ checking
<nags_> jibel, its alread installed
<nags_> jibel, ubuntu-desktop installed ;  install (was: install).  Optional
<nags_> jibel, *** Opt metapack ubuntu-deskt 1.207       1.207       The Ubuntu desktop system
<jibel> nags_, nevermind I read "run in 'desktop' mode, (because of pkg 'ubuntu-desktop')" but understand the other way :S
<nags_> jibel, :-)
<jibel> nags_, I think thats because there is an ongoing transition in unity/libnux and not all the packages are available
<jibel> Investigating (0) libnux-0.9-0 [ amd64 ] < none -> 0.9.40-0ubuntu1 > ( libs )
<jibel> Broken libnux-0.9-0:amd64 Breaks on unity [ amd64 ] < none -> 3.8.2-0ubuntu1 > ( gnome ) (< 3.8.4)
<jibel>   Considering unity:amd64 5 as a solution to libnux-0.9-0:amd64 1
<jibel>   Holding Back libnux-0.9-0:amd64 rather than change unity:amd64
<jibel> which means that it tries to upgrade libnux to 0.9.40-0ubuntu1
<jibel> which requires unity 3.8.4
<jibel> but only unity 3.8.2-0ubuntu1 is available
<jibel> nags_, 3.8.4 has been published 2 hours ago only so maybe it's not available
<nags_> jibel, ah ! okay
<nags_> jibel, will try upgrading tomorrow then :-)
<nags_> jibel, thanks
<jibel> nags_, yeah, there are many fixes in this release and it is much more stable.
<nags_> jibel, that's the reason I want to update my laptop ;-) but got struck, will try tomorrow
#ubuntu-testing 2011-04-08
<Jon--> I'm using testdrive to get the latest ISO for the daily release of Ubuntu 11.04, and I am having trouble running Unity. Is Unity broken, or is it an issue with my VM somehow? Using QEMU.
<nit-wit> Jon--, wahts the ram set at in qemu
<Jon--> nit-wit, umm... let me check
<Jon--> nit-wit, 512MB
<nit-wit> Jon--, I will try to run it in my virtual box set up it is yesterdays daily.
<Jon--> nit-wit, okay let me know. I'm using today's daily from natty-desktop-amd64.iso
<nit-wit> Jon--, I just started it.
<Jon--> nit-wit, does it have unity?
<nit-wit> Jon--, it is the natty i386 live it should
<nit-wit> Jon--, so what is actually happening
<Jon--> nit-wit, it seems to be using the old GNOME2
<nit-wit> Jon--, you still there
<Jon--> YES
<Jon--> yes*
<nit-wit> Jon--, all I get to is a black screen, but up to now on a thumb I have been able to bot it and install when I want, in a partition.
<nit-wit> could be a Vbox limitation on my end hard to say.
<Jon--> I got it running but no Unity
<Jon--> Options on logging in for window manager are Recovery console, Ubuntu, Ubuntu classic, Ubuntu classic (no effects), Ubuntu (safe mode), User defined session
<Jon--> Which one is Unity? D:
<nit-wit> Jon--, was it a 2d 3d thing as suggested on the +1
<nit-wit> regualr ubuntu should be unity I believe
<nit-wit> Jon--, what is your graphic card
<Jon--> nit-wit, ATI something
<Jon--> nit-wit, 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS780M/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics]
<nit-wit> Jon--, I just looked on google, of course any card you search for somebody has posted a problem. I use a thumb and load it on occasion, normally I would have installed it now but it has been quite buggy on my setup.
<Jon--> QEMU crashed my computer at times
<davmor2> jibel: Good news wubi seems to be working again :)
<jibel> davmor2, Yay \o/ congrats to cjwatson who did an awesome job as usual.
<cjwatson> phew
<jibel> I tested the upgrade from maverick and 20110407.1 of natty yesterday and both ran fine.
<cjwatson> oh, which reminds me, I wanted to make a special appeal to the SRU team ...
<fader_> stgraber: I just saw the news about 'test drive' extending to almost every app... awesome! :D
<stgraber> fader_: yeah, that's pretty cool. Also when Natty gets released and we start woking on Oneiric, users will have the choice between Natty and Oneiric for each app
<stgraber> fader_: so that should help a lot for regression testing
<fader_> Oh man, that's a great idea!
 * fader_ holds up his "stgraber fan club" sign.
<patdk-wk> video on esx seems fixed mostly :)
<patdk-wk> just have to remove vga and quiet options if you need to debug kernel output, instead of just quiet
<patdk-wk> running iscsi test now
<nagappan> jibel, patrickmw, Today I updated my Ubuntu 10.10 box to 11.04 it was smooth ! thought will update you :-)
<jibel> nagappan, awesome! more goodness coming next week with beta 2 :-)
<charlie-tca> jibel: can I run upgrade tests over the weekend? Will they be valid for iso testing?
<jibel> charlie-tca, of course you can but they won't be valid. I don't know what will land into the candidate images before it's completely frozen. But testing the iso and the upgrades before the first candidates are out is encouraged ;-)
<charlie-tca> Had to hope they would count, gives a nice jump start
<charlie-tca> but I will some anyway.
<jibel> charlie-tca, for info we are automatically testing upgrades every day http://people.canonical.com/~mvo/automatic-upgrade-testing/current/ , xubuntu is not in the list though
<charlie-tca> well
<charlie-tca> Glad to hear they are being tested, anyway. I can run Xubuntu upgrades myself
#ubuntu-testing 2011-04-09
<Takyoji[laptop]> Is it a known issue for going between fullscreen and windowed for an application in Unity, that after 4 times of doing so, it completely freezes everything (except the cursor)?
<Takyoji[laptop]> in 11.04
<Takyoji[laptop]> Found it https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/754063
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 754063 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "System freezes when maximize button is clicked (affects: 14) (dups: 5) (heat: 84)" [High,Confirmed]
<uglyandstupid> hi
<uglyandstupid> is there anyway to set unity vertical bar horizentally ?
<MasterUbuntu> No goes against the design
<uglyandstupid> MasterUbuntu, what do you mean ?
<uglyandstupid> In the free world where we live we can ask ..
<genec> I've encountered an error in grub during install with Ubuntu 11.04-beta1 using btrfs; trying to figure out what bug to report it on (or a new one)
<genec> (or if there's a better place to ask)
#ubuntu-testing 2011-04-10
<DigitalFlux> Hi Guys
<DigitalFlux> I was wondering if someone can give me some hints/docs on how to port some Debian package to Ubuntu ?
<DigitalFlux> may be the o/p should go into a PPA or something ..
<hakimsheriff> Hey people
#ubuntu-testing 2012-04-02
<phillw> hi kanliot, as the topic says, this is the QA / Testing channel.
<kanliot> hi
#ubuntu-testing 2012-04-03
<jolivien> hey everyone! im new to ubuntu testing and by chance i have some spare time now for getting into it. could do some iso-testing (laptop), or (almost) anything else. would you recommend to go for the beta images or some daily builds? thanks!
<phillw> hi jolivien which ever you prefer! also if you have a laptop you could help out with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Laptop/Procedures
<jolivien> thanks!
<bladernr_> is ubuntu-qa-tools still packaged?  how do I install it in precise, or do I need to just pull the branch from LP?
<jamespage> jibel, are we automatically reporting any test results to the ISO tracker yet?
<jibel> jamespage, not for ubuntu. stgraber is doing it for upgrade testing of ubuntu flavors
<jibel> bladernr_, ubuntu-qa-tools is not packaged in Precise
<jamespage> jibel, one for next release then :-)
<bladernr_> jibel: ahhh... that woud explain why I can't find it anymore :)
<jibel> jamespage, I think so :)
<jamespage> bladernr_, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-server-iso-testing-dev/+archive/dev
<jamespage> we retained a very old version to support ISO testing.
 * jamespage goes to POSTPONE some work items
<bladernr_> jamespage: ahhh thanks.  I did a fresh install of Precise rather than an upgrade and this is one of the things I was missing.
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<iGadget> hi
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha iGadget
<iGadget> just tried booting the precise beta 2 cd on my pavilion zv6000
<iGadget> and it failed :(
<iGadget> already filed a bug about it, but I didn't know which package to file it under
<iGadget> #972823
<iGadget> can anyone help me in the right direction?
<astraljava> bug #972823
<astraljava> grr... where's ubottu when you need it.
<astraljava> iGadget: Looks like linux-firmware, if that is indeed the cause for the halting.
<iGadget> it's never been a problem in the past with any previous ubuntu release
<iGadget> can't imagine why that would cause the boot process to freeze?
<iGadget> but then again... bugs can pop up anywhere of course :)
<iGadget> So shall I change the bug to point it at linux-firmware?
<astraljava> iGadget: The reason _seems_ to be quite obvious, but of course I'm not sure whether the driver has dropped from the package, or what other causes could there be.
<iGadget> astraljava: well in all previous ubuntu releases the firmware wasn't part of the package either as far as I can remember, always had to do some manual tweaking before my wireless started working
<astraljava> iGadget: Ok, so then maybe something else is blocking the boot. Can you hit Ctrl+Alt+F[1|4] when it halts, and take another pic of what it says there?
<iGadget> nope, already tried that. It's totally frozen when this happens
<astraljava> I always forget which Fx button actually shows you the console screen.
<astraljava> OK.
<iGadget> but... let me double check that
<iGadget> just too bad the zv6000 cannot boot from usb
<iGadget> booting from the CD takes ages
<astraljava> Yeah.
<iGadget> hmmm... I can switch with Alt+F1 while it's booting, but there's nothing but a blinking cursor there until the (same) error appears
<iGadget> and then indeed as I mentioned before - a complete freeze
<iGadget> astraljava: I've updated the bug. Anything else I can try?
<astraljava> iGadget: I don't know, but maybe someone who triages the bug has more ideas, so I'm sure it'll progress from there. Thanks for reporting the issue!
<iGadget> np
<iGadget> thanks for your assistance :)
<astraljava> Hopefully I did more that than damage. :)
<iGadget> of course you did :D
<iGadget> now onto the next pack of bugs... as soon as I find the time
<iGadget> just out of curiosity - do you ever use the presenter console in LO?
<astraljava> I don't even know what that is, but probably wasn't directed to me. Good luck with the other bugs. :)
<iGadget> no it wasn't... it's been assigned to Björn
<iGadget> bug #824466
<iGadget> has been an issue since 11.04
<iGadget> and I'm afraid it will not be fixed in 12.04 either
<iGadget> anyway, thanks for your help. I've got to get to bed now
<iGadget> bye!
#ubuntu-testing 2012-04-04
<sergiusens> r
<phillw> gema: do you know if balloons is anywhere about?
<balloons> wow.. my apologies everyone.. it's 1400 UTC isn't it?
<balloons> why did this not get on my calendar? :-(
<balloons> wait a second..
 * balloons is confused
<balloons> was 1400 utc 30 mins ago, or an hour and 30 mins ago?
<roadmr> balloons: it's 1444 UTC hehe :)
<balloons> ok.. so, it's not on my calendar sadly.. (it's still showing the old time).. but in addition, my calendar says 1400 utc was 1.5 hours ago :-(
<alourie> balloons: no worries, apparently noone noticed
<balloons> alourie, :-) So I put the event on the calendar at 1500 utc... which is 50 mins ago.. because I'm told that's 1400 utc.. and I'm only thoroughly confused.. but I'll blame google ;-)
<alourie> balloons: yea, mind that we are starting summer time transitions, so this may give you trouble
<astraljava> alourie: Starting?
<alourie> astraljava: yea, why?
<alourie> I mean, not everyone does it at the same time, so starting :-)
<balloons> yes.. US did it a few weeks ago.. but UK and some others just did it
<alourie> yep
<astraljava> Well, so did Finland, but that was already 25th of March. AFAIUI, so did Britain.
<balloons> aha! I'm not crazy.. google calendar isn't handling daylight savings time
<alourie> we did it last friday
<balloons> so everything is off.. it's showing things in est, when I'm in edt now
<alourie> here you go
<balloons> http://groups.google.com/a/googleproductforums.com/forum/#!topic/calendar/PMSuGcOOVdk
<astraljava> alourie: Where is 'we'?
<alourie> Israel
<alourie> for now :-)
<astraljava> Ok. But please elaborate, if you already switched, why are you just now _starting_ to make the transition? :)
<astraljava> It doesn't really matter, I'm just curious. :)
<alourie> astraljava: oh, by "we" I didn't mean my country
<alourie> I mean the QA folks
<alourie> "us" as in this group, here
<astraljava> Oh. Huh. Well, isn't it a tad late? :)
<alourie> :-)
<astraljava> ...and I'm not wanting to point at the obvious... *wink*
<phillw> balloons: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendars/fridge/ shows it correctly, is it your personal calendar that is out?
<balloons> phillw, yea.. I had fun getting cjohnston to get the fridge calendar be correct
<balloons> but right
<balloons> my personal was off
<balloons> it's fixed now
<phillw> balloons: did you get my email re: http://qa.ubuntu.com/ ?
<phillw> I cannot edit that page to correct it :)
<balloons> phillw, yea
<balloons> it was quite fun yesterday trying to edit it
<balloons> I can't.. and no one I found could
<balloons> but I'll get it changed
<phillw> okies :)
<balloons> :-)
<alourie> balloons: I think ara can
<balloons> ara couldn't do it anymore :-(
<alourie> ?? how come?
<balloons> mm.. ohh right
<balloons> I remember now. .I think since it was in the template, she couldn't edit it
<alourie> and wasn't the template a part of lp branch?
<balloons> it's in wordpress.. afaik.. it's not
<balloons> but if it is.. we might have easier time editing
<alourie> balloons: I've made a patch once, I think templates are in the lp
<balloons> alourie, if you can find them again.. let me know
<balloons> i don't know anything about the site
<balloons> i'd appreciate it
<alourie> balloons: would this be it? https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-qa-website-devel/
<alourie> although there was a talk about rewriting it in drupal
<balloons> alourie, hmm
<alourie> balloons: is it like "hmm, interesting..."
<alourie> ?
<balloons> lol
<balloons> yes
<balloons> this appears like it might be it
<balloons> and ara can upload there of course
<balloons> i'll point her to it
<alourie> great then
<alourie> :-)
<alourie> happy to help
<balloons> thank you!
<alourie> sure
<alourie> I must leave now, so laters :-)
<phillw> balloons: ping...
#ubuntu-testing 2012-04-05
<jonny0x5> hello.  I'm running Precise Beta 2 and I've had a difficult time finding information about package updates.  For example, there are _a lot_ of them.  I'm not surprised since things are being tweaked, but is there an explanation somewhere of what to expect with apt-get update/upgrade with a beta release? Thanks!
<roadmr> jonny0x5: one way is to apt-get changelog for each updatable package to see what the changes are
<alourie> jonny0x5: during the beta, a lot of updates is quite expected
<jonny0x5> roadmr,alourie: thanks
#ubuntu-testing 2012-04-06
<andi3> hi, is it safe to install ubuntu 12.04 beta2 on second partition on home pc?
<roadmr> andi3: always keep a backup.
<balloons> so.. impromptu.. who wants to do some unity-testing? the unity team ppa is being updated as we speak.. and it's time to take 5.10 for a test ride
<BEC> I hace an Intel Core 2 Duo P8700; is that an IA-64? im reporting a bug on bugzilla.kernel & need ur help
<BEC> anyone?
